# perder / perderse



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas y tienen el mismo sentido:

Perdí mis llaves del coche.
Se *me* perdieron las llaves del coche.
Se perdieron *mis* llaves del coche.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## lauraspain

la primera y la segunda significan lo mismo para mí, pero la tercera parece no indicar directamente que la persona que habla tenga alguna culpa, puede que fuera por culpa de otra persona el que se perdieran


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas y tienen el mismo sentido:
> 
> Perdí mis llaves del coche.
> Se *me* perdieron las llaves del coche.
> Se perdieron *mis* llaves del coche.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Hola Pitt:

  Perdí mis llaves del coche. (Se suele decir: Perdí las llaves del coche).
 Se *me* perdieron las llaves del coche.
 Se perdieron *mis* llaves del coche. (Se suele emplear la 2.ª)
Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lauraspain said:


> la primera y la segunda significan lo mismo para mí, pero la tercera parece no indicar directamente que la persona que habla tenga alguna culpa, puede que fuera por culpa de otra persona el que se perdieran


Efectivamente. Como ya hemos comentado alguna vez:

Se perdieron *mis* llaves del coche,

no asume la responsabilidad de la pérdida. EDITADO: *Pero tampoco lo hace la segunda: Se me perdieron las llaves del coche.*


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hola Pitt:
> 
> Perdí mis llaves del coche. (Se suele decir: Perdí las llaves del coche).
> Se *me* perdieron las llaves del coche.
> Se perdieron *mis* llaves del coche. (Se suele emplear la 2.ª)
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! 
Otra vez: Se me perdieron las llaves.

Creo, que SE es un componente del verbo perderse (SE accidental) y que ME es simplemente un complemento indirecto (no un dativo de interés).

¿Se puede decir así?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## YoPlatero

Eso es.
Te tienes que hacer la pregunta ¿A quién se le perdieron las llaves?
En este caso a mí.
Se *le* perdieron las llaves.(a él o a ella)
Se perdieron las llaves . ( no se sabe a quién, simplemente, se perdieron). Tambien puedes usar "Se han perdido las llaves" si lo que dices, es actual.
Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

YoPlatero said:


> Eso es.
> Te tienes que hacer la pregunta ¿A quién se le perdieron las llaves?
> En este caso a mí.
> Se *le* perdieron las llaves.(a él o a ella)
> Se perdieron las llaves . ( no se sabe a quién, simplemente, se perdieron). Tambien puedes usar "Se han perdido las llaves" si lo que dices, es actual.
> Saludos.


 
¡Gracias! En mi entender "Se perdieron las llaves / Se han perdido las llaves" es una pasiva refleja. ¿Es así?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## YoPlatero

Así es. No utilizamos tanto la pasiva como en ingles. Si quieres ver como sería en pasiva pura, lo dirías respectivamente:
Las llaves fueron perdidas
y
Las llaves han sido perdidas.

pero no hablamos así.

Saludos Pitt.


----------



## Pitt

YoPlatero said:


> Así es. No utilizamos tanto la pasiva como en ingles. Si quieres ver como sería en pasiva pura, lo dirías respectivamente:
> Las llaves fueron perdidas
> y
> Las llaves han sido perdidas.
> 
> pero no hablamos así.
> 
> Saludos Pitt.


 

¡De nuevo muchas gracias!

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lauraspain said:


> la primera y la segunda significan lo mismo para mí, pero la tercera parece no indicar directamente que la persona que habla tenga alguna culpa, puede que fuera por culpa de otra persona el que se perdieran


Antes respondí demasiado rápido y no entendí bien lo que decías. Tengo que aclarar que en la segunda: Se me han perdido las llaves, la pérdida es también percibida como accidental.  



Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! En mi entender "Se perdieron las llaves / Se han perdido las llaves" es una pasiva refleja. ¿Es así?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Sí Pitt. Como ya te ha dicho Platero es pasiva refleja. Lo que sucede es que al no quedar especificado en la pasiva refleja quién es el agente de la acción (el objeto directo de la activa es aquí el sujeto paciente) nos sirve también para expresar involuntariedad, sobre todo cuando le adjudicamos un propietario a las llaves:

_Se perdieron mis llaves._

Es, en cuanto a su significado, casi equivalente a:

_Se me perdieron las llaves._

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _Se perdieron mis llaves._
> 
> Es, en cuanto a su significado, casi equivalente a:
> 
> _Se me perdieron las llaves._


 
_Se perdieron mis llaves:_
En mi opinión esto puede significar, p.ej.: Mis hijos han perdido mis llaves.

_Se me perdieron las llaves_:
En mi opinión esto sólo puede significar: *Yo* he perdido las llaves.

¿Qué piensas sobre esto?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> _Se perdieron mis llaves:_
> En mi opinión esto puede significar, p.ej.: Mis hijos han perdido mis llaves.


.  Podría ocurrir que tus hijos fueran los que las han perdido, no lo sabemos.





Pitt said:


> _Se me perdieron las llaves_:
> En mi opinión esto sólo puede significar: *Yo* he perdido las llaves.


No se sabe quién las perdió. Se sabe a quién se le han perdido. Tú eres el principal afectado por la pérdida y _no hay responsables_: Ha sido un accidente.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> En *A *mi entender "Se perdieron las llaves / Se han perdido las llaves" es una pasiva refleja. ¿Es así?


 
Hola, Pitt, YoPlatero, Pedro P.:

Veo que los tres estáis de acuerdo en considerar la estructura "Se perdieron las llaves" como una pasiva (= L_as llaves fueron perdidas_) y, tal vez, en determinado contexto pudiera llegar a tener ese sentido dado que _se supone que podría existir_ algún agente (humano) que las haya perdido. No obstante, yo la veo más cercana a otras expresiones con _se_ en que el sujeto es inanimado, una cosa (o algo no animado), y en él se produce una transformación sin intervención alguna de agente humano (si no me equivoco, que puede ser, la pasiva requiere la intervención de agente humano expreso o no -y entraríamos en lo que algunos llaman _impersonalidad semántica_); estructuras como _Se han ensuciado las ventanas, Se han roto las tuberías_, etc., que no precisan de la intervención necesaria de agente humano. Creo que esta oración de _Las llaves se perdieron_ tampoco precisa _necesariamente_ de la intervención de agente humano alguno, por lo que yo no la englobaría dentro de las pasivas reflejas (que sí necesitan la intervención de agente humano si bien no lo emitimos: _Se vende piso, Se sabrá pronto lo que ocurrió, Se enceran suelos a precio económico_, etc.).

¿Qué pensáis?

(Peter, es un placer volver a saludarte después de las vacaciones)

Salud.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

hosec said:


> Hola, Pitt, YoPlatero, Pedro P.:
> 
> Veo que los tres estáis de acuerdo en considerar la estructura "Se perdieron las llaves" como una pasiva (= L_as llaves fueron perdidas_) y, tal vez, en determinado contexto pudiera llegar a tener ese sentido dado que _se supone que podría existir_ algún agente (humano) que las haya perdido. No obstante, yo la veo más cercana a otras expresiones con _se_ en que el sujeto es inanimado, una cosa (o algo no animado), y en él se produce una transformación sin intervención alguna de agente humano (si no me equivoco, que puede ser, la pasiva requiere la intervención de agente humano expreso o no -y entraríamos en lo que algunos llaman _impersonalidad semántica_); estructuras como _Se han ensuciado las ventanas, Se han roto las tuberías_, etc., que no precisan de la intervención necesaria de agente humano. Creo que esta oración de _Las llaves se perdieron_ tampoco precisa _necesariamente_ de la intervención de agente humano alguno, por lo que yo no la englobaría dentro de las pasivas reflejas (que sí necesitan la intervención de agente humano si bien no lo emitimos: _Se vende piso, Se sabrá pronto lo que ocurrió, Se enceran suelos a precio económico_, etc.).


Saludos hosec:

No te faltan abundantes y buenos argumentos para considerarla como impersonal. Las pasivas reflejas y las impersonales están muy próximas en cuanto a su significado. Desgraciadamente, todas las gramáticas coinciden al considerar que *en las oraciones impersonales con SE el **verbo siempre debe conjugarse en 3.ª persona del singular* . Nos guste o no, _las llaves_ son sujeto, y la oración no puede ser impersonal (carecen de sujeto). En cambio: Se perdió las llaves, sí es impersonal, pero no es habitual ni aconsejable, pues el CD denota cosa.

Un saludo hosec.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> .  Podría ocurrir que tus hijos fueran los que las han perdido, no lo sabemos.
> No se sabe quién las perdió. Se sabe a quién se le han perdido. Tú eres el principal afectado por la pérdida y _no hay responsables_: Ha sido un accidente.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Interesting. My grammar books and the natives I've spoken to have all told me that with accidental SE -- the indirect object pronoun tells us the person who did the action of the verb --"accidentally".

So -- according to the sources I have "se me perdieron las llaves" says -- "I" accidentally lost the keys.

What am I missing..

Grant


----------



## Outsider

Estoy de acuerdo que "Se me perdieron las llaves" no es una verdadera pasiva. Wikipedia usa el término "anticausativa". En inglés, sería _My keys got lost_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> Estoy de acuerdo que "Se me perdieron las llaves" no es una verdadera pasiva. Wikipedia usa el término "anticausativa". En inglés, sería _My keys got lost_.



Again with sentences like this there can be several meanings depending on context and with the various roles the atonic pronoun can have it gets very confusing.

My keys got lost -- would more accurately be said in Spanish, per what I read and hear: Se perdieron las llaves. (no atonic pronoun). When you add the 'me' -- it could be dative of interest or possession. If it's possession then it's 'my keys'. If it's dative of interest then it's simply saying 'it affects me'.

Se accidental is a very Spanish way of saying 'you' did something accidentally but shifting the blame to the 'thing'. I would guess, in the mind of a native spanish speaker, he or she wouldn't in effect consider themselves the 'doer' of the deed in 'se me perdieron las llaves'. This is a very interesting thing to consider. But when one's keys are lost -- the 'owner' is the one who 'lost the keys'. So 'they are actually' responsible. 

So I guess it all gets a little confusing.

But in both: Perdí mis llaves. -and- Se me perdieron las llaves -- isn't it safe to say that "yo" las perdí.? If not -- then I've been taught very badly.


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> I would guess, in the mind of a native spanish speaker, he or she wouldn't in effect consider themselves the 'doer' of the deed in 'se me perdieron las llaves'.


Well, I am not a native speaker, but I would guess the opposite. If you lost your keys, it's kind of delusional to pretend you didn't. I don't think Spanish makes its speakers delusional _en masse_.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Pitt said:


> Creo, que SE es un componente del verbo perderse (SE accidental) y que ME es simplemente un complemento indirecto (no un dativo de interés).


I've always thought that in these types of constructions the "se" is an integral part of the reflexive conjugation (3rd person sin.+plu.). It's the presence of the _indirect object _(in this context) that makes it accidental. Que yo sepa, anyway. I'm still very new. Any thoughts?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> _Se me perdieron las llaves_:
> En mi opinión esto sólo puede significar: *Yo* he perdido las llaves.
> 
> ¿Qué piensas sobre esto?



Estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis, Pitt.. pero parece que Pedro y otros no coinciden con nosotros. Se me ha enseñado que en SE accidental -- el pronombre muestra la persona que hizo la acción del verbo o al menos la persona con la responsibilidad -- pero que el effecto del verbo fue sin querer.

Pero también te quería señalar que en el título de este hilo has escrito 'perderse/perder'. Los verbos los escriben con 'se' al final solo cuando el verbo es pronominal (con SE aspectual u obligatorio -p.ej.: dormirse, aconsejarse, quejarse, etc). Cuando quieres referirte a se accidental, en infinitivo -- se escribe así: perdérsele, olvidátrsele, caérsele, etc.

Perderse, como pronominal = "to get lost" y no "to lose" (algo)
Así que en este hilo realmente estamos estudiando "perder /perdérsele"  --al menos -- parece que sí..


----------



## Outsider

Bilbo Baggins said:


> I've always thought that in these types of constructions the "se" is an integral part of the reflexive conjugation (3rd person sin.+plu.) It's the presence of the _indirect object _(in this context) that makes it accidental.


Practically speaking, you can think that way, but if you want to get to the bottom of the issue it's a bit more subtle than that in this case. The _se_ makes the action "accidental", that is, acted upon _las llaves_, without any clear agent. "Anticausative" really is a more accurate term. Read the Wikipedia article.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> Well, I am not a native speaker, but I would guess the opposite. If you lost your keys, it's kind of delusional to pretend you didn't. I don't think Spanish makes its speakers delusional _en masse_.



There is actually a lot written on this topic and I would agree to an extent. The Butts and Benjamin grammar 'bible' for most American native speakers on Spanish grammar talks about the idea that for others to consider native Spanish speakers as wanting to shift blame is an oversimplification and a little offensive to them. I would totally understand that. So the problem is only at hand when you do your translating work. The more I reread Pedro's comments that in 'se me perdieron las llaves' we don't know 'who' lost them -- the more it makes sense to me if I were a native Spanish speaker. In their minds they're not willing to admit any personal blame because it happened by accident. But here's the thing.. If I walk into a room and brush my arm up against the vase and it falls and breaks. In English we would admit "I accidentally broke the vase". In Spanish they would say: "Se me rompió el vaso". But the fact remains that "I" was the one who brushed my arm up against the vase and 'that' was the reason it broke. So I agree with Pedro that the version with accidental se is not equivalent to 'Rompí el vaso'. Since that admits a purposeful breakage. But 'my arm' is the reason it fell off the table. I am the one responsible for the breakage. 

So it's probably more accurate to say -- for purposes of translation that:
Se me rompió el vaso = I accidentally broke the vase. (Where the word accidentally cannot be removed from the translation if you want to keep the subject pronoun "I" in the sentence). If you take the word 'accidentally' out of the English sentence then you have to change to the version without accidental SE.

I broke the vase = Rompí el vaso.
I accidentally broke the vase. = Se me rompió el vaso.
The vase got broken = El vaso se rompió.
The vase was broken (by somebody) = Se rompió el vaso./El vaso  lo rompieron.

Grant


----------



## Outsider

Suppose a meteorite fell from the skies, struck your jar and broke it. Or suppose your neighbour upstairs dropped some object from her balcony and broke the jar. Would you still say it's your fault the jar broke -- that you broke it accidentally?


----------



## hosec

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Saludos hosec:
> 
> No te faltan abundantes y buenos argumentos para considerarla como impersonal. Las pasivas reflejas y las impersonales están muy próximas en cuanto a su significado. Desgraciadamente, todas las gramáticas coinciden al considerar que *en las oraciones impersonales con SE el **verbo siempre debe conjugarse en 3.ª persona del singular* . Nos guste o no, _las llaves_ son sujeto, y la oración no puede ser impersonal (carecen de sujeto). En cambio: Se perdió las llaves, sí es impersonal, pero no es habitual ni aconsejable, pues el CD denota cosa.
> 
> Un saludo hosec.
> 
> Pedro.


 

No, no. Creo que no me he explicado: no estoy diciendo que la oración "Se perdieron las llaves" sea impersonal con "se" (de esas que tienen que ir en 3ª del sing.), ni siquiera digo que sea una impersonal semántica (como las pasivas sin emisión de agente o las pasivas reflejas): yo la englobaría dentro del cajón de sastre de la "medialidad": _Los cristales se han ensuciado (porque ha llovido), Este libro se ha desencuadernado (ya que estaba mal colocado en la estantería), Las llaves se han perdido (porque el perro estaba jugando con ellas)..._ son expresiones que manifiestan un cierto "proceso" que afecta al sujeto "cristales-libro-llaves" (si es que la voz media se caracteriza por tener sujetos "afectados"). Es bien cierto que la voz media se suele manifestar en sujetos "animados", pero también lo es que, con algunos sujetos no animados, parece que nos encontramos un cierto "proceso" que los afecta.

Al menos, así lo veo yo (aunque, a decir verdad, cada vez me ponen más dolor de cabeza los "se").

Salud.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> Suppose a meteorite fell from the skies, struck your jar and broke it. Or suppose your neighbour upstairs dropped some object from her balcony and broke the jar. Would you still say it's your fault the jar broke -- that you broke it accidentally?



YOu can never know what a person's intent was. So I can't ever imagine a person declaring: Se te rompió el vaso. But as a question it would work. ¿Se te rompió el vaso?

As for the meteorite -- you would simply refer to the 'event' or 'happening' by using 'SE' Intransitive.. El vaso se rompió. Simply 'happened'. without knowing cause or agent. Even if you knew it was the meteorite.. that which would be 'it' as a subject pronoun in English wouldn't turn into 'le' as the accidental doer of the action. So it would be impossible to say 'Se le rompió el vaso' if the meteorite did it. But you could say. El vaso se rompió por el "meteorite".

Grant


----------



## Outsider

Forget about the dative. I'm taking about this part of the sentence:

Se rompió el vaso.​You were claiming that this is an accidental "se" construction -- with this I agree -- and that the reason why Spanish speakers talk this way is that they're in some sort of "state of denial" about having broken the jar.

I'm saying that that (and it's something I've often read) is nonsense, and present as a counterargument that the Spanish sentence could apply equally well to a case when the person who speaks broke the jar himself, or to a case when the jar was broken by outside forces.

Incidentally, this is not a "Spanish thing". In English, you can also say that "The jar broke" in both cases. You won't convey the whole information, in case you know what broke it, but that's beside the point I'm making.


----------



## NewdestinyX

hosec said:


> Hola, Pitt, YoPlatero, Pedro P.:
> 
> Veo que los tres estáis de acuerdo en considerar la estructura "Se perdieron las llaves" como una pasiva (= L_as llaves fueron perdidas_) y, tal vez, en determinado contexto pudiera llegar a tener ese sentido dado que _se supone que podría existir_ algún agente (humano) que las haya perdido. No obstante, yo la veo más cercana a otras expresiones con _se_ en que el sujeto es inanimado, una cosa (o algo no animado), y en él se produce una transformación sin intervención alguna de agente humano (si no me equivoco, que puede ser, la pasiva requiere la intervención de agente humano expreso o no -y entraríamos en lo que algunos llaman _impersonalidad semántica_); estructuras como _Se han ensuciado las ventanas, Se han roto las tuberías_, etc., que no precisan de la intervención necesaria de agente humano. Creo que esta oración de _Las llaves se perdieron_ tampoco precisa _necesariamente_ de la intervención de agente humano alguno, por lo que yo no la englobaría dentro de las pasivas reflejas (que sí necesitan la intervención de agente humano si bien no lo emitimos: _Se vende piso, Se sabrá pronto lo que ocurrió, Se enceran suelos a precio económico_, etc.).
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis?
> 
> (Peter, es un placer volver a saludarte después de las vacaciones)
> 
> Salud.


Aunque puedo seguir tu lógico.. hay un problema con tal análisis de nuestra sintaxis aquí. Lo que decribes ahí son características de la 'voz media'.  Y el problema es que en la voz media, se trata de acciones que son 'inherentes' al verbo. Es inherente que 'ventanas se ensucian' y que 'tuberías finalmente se rompen'. La característa esencial de la voz media es una sociedad natural entre el verbo y el sujeto paciente. (La tierra se llenan de flores en la primavera = voz media). No es natural que llaves se perdieran. A mí me es la diferencia. ¿Qué te parece?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> Forget about the dative. I'm taking about this part of the sentence:
> Se rompió el vaso.​You were claiming that this is an accidental "se" construction -- with this I agree -- and that the reason why Spanish speakers talk this way is that they're in some sort of "state of denial" about having broken the jar.


 I never said it was accidental SE without the dative. Read again, please. It is not. So everything you say after this is based upon an incorrect reading of my words.



> I'm saying that that (and it's something I've often read) is nonsense, and present as a counterargument that the Spanish sentence could apply equally well to a case when the person who speaks broke the jar himself, or to a case when the jar was broken by outside forces.


 I fully agree.. Because SE by itself in those kinds of sentences are simple intransitivization or middle voice depending. It's not SE accidental at all. SE accidental 'has' to take the dative -- every time. Any grammar book says that.



> Incidentally, this is not a "Spanish thing". In English, you can also say that "The jar broke" in both cases. You won't convey the whole information, in case you know what broke it, but that's beside the point I'm making.


 Again that's not an accidental syntax. If I said Accidental SE can happen without the dative -- please show me where.. I did not mean it -- because it's not accurate.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Interesting. My grammar books and the natives I've spoken to have all told me that with accidental SE -- the indirect object pronoun tells us the person who did the action of the verb --"accidentally".
> 
> So -- according to the sources I have "se me perdieron las llaves" says -- "I" accidentally lost the keys.
> 
> What am I missing..


The indirect pronoun may mean:

*The owner of the object:* Se me ha estropeado el reloj.
*Who's the action's involuntary doer:* Perdona, se me ha olvidado tu nombre.
*Who is the one who undergoes the action's consequences:* Con tanto sol se me ha quemado la cara. Has inclinado la mesa y se me ha derramado el café encima.
Whenever you say: _Se me han perdido las llaves_, 99.99% of people are going to understand that no one but you lost your keys: It's a question of common sense and context. However, this meaning is not intrinsically binded to the non-fault pronoun (was it called non-fault? --shrug--). For example:

-¿Qué te pasa? ¿Qué buscas como loco?
-Me habéis cambiado todo de sitio y se me han perdido las llaves...

1st and 3rd meanings are here predominant.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

hosec said:


> No, no. Creo que no me he explicado: no estoy diciendo que la oración "Se perdieron las llaves" sea impersonal con "se" (de esas que tienen que ir en 3ª del sing.), ni siquiera digo que sea una impersonal semántica (como las pasivas sin emisión de agente o las pasivas reflejas): yo la englobaría dentro del cajón de sastre de la "medialidad": _Los cristales se han ensuciado (porque ha llovido), Este libro se ha desencuadernado (ya que estaba mal colocado en la estantería), Las llaves se han perdido (porque el perro estaba jugando con ellas)..._ son expresiones que manifiestan un cierto "proceso" que afecta al sujeto "cristales-libro-llaves" (si es que la voz media se caracteriza por tener sujetos "afectados"). Es bien cierto que la voz media se suele manifestar en sujetos "animados", pero también lo es que, con algunos sujetos no animados, parece que nos encontramos un cierto "proceso" que los afecta.
> 
> Al menos, así lo veo yo (aunque, a decir verdad, cada vez me ponen más dolor de cabeza los "se").
> 
> Salud.


No seré yo quien niegue tal posibilidad. La diferencia entre que sea una voz media o una pasiva refleja (o un incausativo) es que se considere que hay un agente que ha perdido las llaves o no... Muy sutil...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> There is actually a lot written on this topic and I would agree to an extent. The Butts and Benjamin grammar 'bible' for most American native speakers on Spanish grammar talks about the idea that for others to consider native Spanish speakers as wanting to shift blame is an oversimplification and a little offensive to them. I would totally understand that. So the problem is only at hand when you do your translating work. The more I reread Pedro's comments that in 'se me perdieron las llaves' we don't know 'who' lost them -- the more it makes sense to me if I were a native Spanish speaker. In their minds they're not willing to admit any personal blame because it happened by accident. But here's the thing.. If I walk into a room and brush my arm up against the vase and it falls and breaks. In English we would admit "I accidentally broke the vase". In Spanish they would say: "Se me rompió el vaso". But the fact remains that "I" was the one who brushed my arm up against the vase and 'that' was the reason it broke. So I agree with Pedro that the version with accidental se is not equivalent to 'Rompí el vaso'. Since that admits a purposeful breakage. But 'my arm' is the reason it fell off the table. I am the one responsible for the breakage.
> 
> So it's probably more accurate to say -- for purposes of translation that:
> Se me rompió el vaso = I accidentally broke the vase. (Where the word accidentally cannot be removed from the translation if you want to keep the subject pronoun "I" in the sentence). If you take the word 'accidentally' out of the English sentence then you have to change to the version without accidental SE.
> 
> I broke the vase = Rompí el vaso.
> I accidentally broke the vase. = Se me rompió el vaso.
> The vase got broken = El vaso se rompió.
> The vase was broken (by somebody) = Se rompió el vaso./El vaso  lo rompieron.
> 
> Grant


Mis felicitaciones a todos por la calidad de vuestras aportaciones. Realmente me estáis haciendo pensar y pensar, y estoy aprendiendo mucho sobre mi propia lengua. 


NewdestinyX said:


> So I agree with Pedro that the version with accidental se is not equivalent to 'Rompí el vaso'. Since that admits a purposeful breakage.


Si estás en casa de alguien, tiras sin querer un vaso (que se rompe) y dices: "He roto el vaso", o mejor aún: "Te he roto el vaso", es casi seguro que te respondan inmediatamente: "No te preocupes", "no ha sido nada", "no importa" o algo similar, porque estás diciendo que, de alguna manera, te sientes "culpable" de haberlo roto, que has sido tú. Si solo dices: "Se me ha roto el vaso" no es tan educado, porque no estás asumiendo claramente tu participación en el hecho...

Por supuesto, todo depende de cómo lo digas y del contexto del accidente. Si sólo dices "el vaso se rompió" pero con lágrimas en los ojos y golpeándote la cabeza contra la pared se entiende que asumes la rotura, y también que estás como una cabra...


NewdestinyX said:


> I broke the vase = Rompí el vaso.
> I accidentally broke the vase. = Se me rompió el vaso.
> The vase got broken = El vaso se rompió.
> The vase was broken (by somebody) = Se rompió el vaso./El vaso  lo rompieron.


I think these are rather wise translations.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Si estás en casa de alguien, tiras sin querer un vaso (que se rompe) y dices: "He roto el vaso", o mejor aún: "Te he roto el vaso", es casi seguro que te respondan inmediatamente: "No te preocupes", "no ha sido nada", "no importa" o algo similar, porque estás diciendo que, de alguna manera, te sientes "culpable" de haberlo roto, que has sido tú. Si solo dices: "Se me ha roto el vaso" no es tan educado, porque no estás asumiendo claramente tu participación en el hecho...


 Interesante. Estoy aprendiendo mucho.  Es difícil entender cómo diciendo "Se me ha roto el vaso" podría ser 'maleducado'. 



> Por supuesto, todo depende de cómo lo digas y del contexto del accidente. Si sólo dices "el vaso se rompió" pero con lágrimas en los ojos y golpeándote la cabeza contra la pared se entiende que asumes la rotura, y también que estás como una cabra...


 De acuerdo.



> I think these are rather wise translations.


 Gracias -- Un forero hispanohablante de mi foro me ayudó tanto con este concepto en el pasado. Lo más difícil fue tratando de diferenciar, con verbos que se pueden expresar en la voz media o con el se intransitivador, entre algo que simplemente ocurrió y algo que alguien hizo.

El vaso se ha roto. = 'algo que ha ocurrido' -- no sabemos por qué ni la causa -- pero sí hay una causa.
El vaso lo rompieron = 'alguién lo hizo' -- no mencionamos el agente
--también es posible 'El vaso se ha roto/Se ha roto el vaso' para transmitir que 'alguién lo hizo' -- pero sin más contexto la presencia del SE no nos cuenta la situación completamente. Pero él me decía que cuando un hispanohablante quiere hacer claro que 'alguien lo hace algo' va a usar: El ___ lo + 3ra persona plural.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias -- Un forero hispanohablante de mi foro me ayudó tanto mucho con este concepto en el pasado. Lo más difícil fue tratando tratar de diferenciar, con verbos que se pueden expresar en la voz media o con el se intransitivador, entre algo que simplemente ocurrió y algo que alguien hizo.
> 
> El vaso se ha roto. = 'algo que ha ocurrido' -- no sabemos por qué ni la causa -- pero sí hay una causa.
> El vaso lo rompieron = 'alguien lo hizo' -- no mencionamos el agente
> --también es posible 'El vaso se ha roto/Se ha roto el vaso' para transmitir que 'alguien lo hizo' -- pero sin más contexto la presencia del SE no nos cuenta/describe la situación completamente. Pero él me decía que cuando un hispanohablante quiere hacer/dejar claro que 'alguien lo hace algo' va a usar: El ___ lo + 3ra persona plural.


Unas correcciones, poquitas porque todo está muy bien.


----------



## Outsider

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Whenever you say: _Se me han perdido las llaves_, 99.99% of people are going to understand that no one but you lost your keys: It's a question of common sense and context. *However, this meaning is not intrinsically binded bound to the non-fault pronoun* (was it called non-fault? --shrug--).


I agree 100%. This is the core of what I was saying, *NewdestinyX*.

The accidental passive isn't there to "hide" anything. It's just ambiguous.


----------



## hosec

NewdestinyX said:


> Lo que decribes ahí son características de la 'voz media'. Y el problema es que en la voz media, se trata de acciones que son 'inherentes' al verbo. Es inherente que 'ventanas se ensucian' y que 'tuberías finalmente se rompen'. La característa esencial de la voz media es una sociedad natural entre el verbo y el sujeto ¿paciente?. (La tierra se llenan de flores en la primavera = voz media). No es natural que llaves se perdieran. A mí me es la diferencia. ¿Qué te parece?


 

Hola, NdX:

Como es palpable, la frontera existente entre las diferentes interpretaciones que hacemos es, en algunos casos, excesivamente sutil. Tan "natural" puede ser que las tuberías se tengan que romper o que los cristales se tengan que ensuciar como que las llaves (o lo que sea) se tengan que perder. Seguramente esté equivocado, pero ahora mismo yo lo veo así.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

¡Os agradezco mucho las aclaraciones! 

A mi entender el llamado "SE accidental" es simplemente un compononte del verbo pronominal _perderse_ (= to get lost) y por eso no tiene ninguna función nominal. 
Otros verbos pronominales que expresan acciones non planeadas son p.ej. _acabarse_ (Se me acabó la paciencia), _olvidarse_ (Se me olvidó traerte los libros), _romperse _(Se me rompieron las gafas). 

En mi opinióne ese ME es un complemento indirecto (se puede añadir: a mí). 

Mi análisis:

Se me [C.I.] perdieron las llaves [Sujeto].
A mí [C.I.] se me [C.I.] perdieron las llaves [Sujeto].

¿Qué pensáis sobre esto?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Os agradezco mucho las aclaraciones!
> 
> A mi entender el llamado "SE accidental" es simplemente un compononte del verbo pronominal _perderse_ (= to get lost) y por eso no tiene ninguna función nominal.
> Otros verbos pronominales que expresan acciones non planeadas son p.ej. _acabarse_ (Se me acabó la paciencia), _olvidarse_ (Se me olvidó traerte los libros), _romperse _(Se me rompieron las gafas).
> 
> En mi opinión ese ME es un complemento indirecto (se puede añadir: a mí).
> 
> Mi análisis:
> 
> Se me [C.I.] perdieron las llaves [Sujeto].
> A mí [C.I.] se me [C.I.] perdieron las llaves [Sujeto].
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis sobre esto?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Your analysis syntactically of those two sentences is correct but incomplete. But the verb is 'perder' not 'perderse'. The problem is that you can't view verbs that use Accidental SE as pronominal. They are not. They are transitive verbs where 'se' is *a semantic marker of* the accidental nature. The literal syntactic function of the SE is CD reflexivo in this idiomatic usage.

There are several pronominal uses of perderse listed in the DRAE-- they refer to a person getting lost and not being able to find a way out and other intransitive aspects. This is not the case with "keys being accidentally lost". So it is not correct to think of 'Se me perdieron las llaves' as using the verb 'perderse'. It's using the syntactic structure: 'perdérsele' -- because 'No Fault SE' never appears without the indirect object pronoun. If the CI is not there, then it can't be 'se accidental'.

Se *[marca semántica de accidente]* me [C.I.] perdieron las llaves [Sujeto]. *(verbo: 'perder'-transitivo)
*In the NON Fault SE structure the 'literal' syntax = Se (CD) me (CI) perdieron (vt) las llaves(sujeto). = The keys lost themselves to me. It's important to remember that this structure is an 'idiomatic' structure. But the verb is always in 3rd person to match the 'se'. Syntactically the 'SE' can only be seen as 'CD reflexivo'.

The 'se' in SE accidental is neither an Aspectual SE (SE de matización) {dormirse} nor an Obligatory SE {quejarse} -- which is the only time you can write the verb in its infinitve as 'perderse' ,with the SE attached to the infinitive. The 'SE' in SE accidental can be seen an Instransitivador or reflexivo (CD) -- which is *not* written in the infinitive 'with' the se. Mira la definición de la RAE de _perder_. You will see that none of the "prnl" usages are about our 'keys' in this example. Transitive use #1 is the definition of perder in our sentence about the keys. The 'se' is a marker of the accident. Like 'se' can mark passive and impersonal -- it can also mark an accident. The CI shows the person to whom the accident happens.

*perder**.* (Del lat. _perdĕre_).
* 1.      tr.* Dicho de una persona:  Dejar de tener, o no hallar, aquello que poseía, sea por culpa o descuido del poseedor, sea por contingencia o desgracia.
* 2.     * tr. Desperdiciar, disipar o malgastar algo.
* 3.     * tr. No conseguir lo que se espera, desea o ama.
* 4.     * tr. Ocasionar un daño a las cosas, desmejorándolas o desluciéndolas.
* 5.     * tr. Ocasionar a alguien ruina o daño en la honra o en la hacienda.
* 6.     * tr. No obtener lo que se disputa en un juego, una batalla, una oposición, un pleito, etc. U. t. c. intr.
* 7.     * tr. Dicho de un recipiente: Dejar salir poco a poco su contenido. _Esta rueda pierde aire._
* 8.     * tr. Padecer un daño, ruina o disminución en lo material, inmaterial o espiritual. _Perder una batalla._
* 9.     * tr. Decaer del concepto, crédito o estimación en que se estaba. U. t. c. intr.
* 10.     * tr. Faltar a una obligación o hacer algo en contrario. _Perder el respeto, la cortesía._
* 11.     * intr. Dicho de una tela: Desteñirse, bajar de color cuando se lava.
* 12.     * intr. Empeorar de aspecto o de salud.
* 13.     * prnl. Dicho de una persona: Errar el camino o rumbo que llevaba.
* 14.     * prnl. No hallar camino ni salida. _Perderse en un bosque, en un laberinto._
* 15.     * prnl. No hallar modo de salir de una dificultad.
* 16.     * prnl. Conturbarse o arrebatarse sumamente por un accidente, sobresalto o pasión, de modo que no pueda darse razón de sí.
* 17.     * prnl. Entregarse ciegamente a los vicios.
* 18.     * prnl. Borrarse el tema o ilación en un discurso.
* 19.     * prnl. No percibirse algo por el sentido que a ello concierne, especialmente el oído y la vista.
* 20.     * prnl. No aprovecharse algo que podía y debía ser útil, o aplicarse mal para otro fin. U. t. c. tr.
* 21.     * prnl. *naufragar*      (‖ irse a pique).
* 22.     * prnl. Ponerse a riesgo de *perder* la vida o sufrir otro grave daño.
* 23.     * prnl. Amar mucho o con ciega pasión a alguien o algo.
* 24.     * prnl. Dicho de aquello que se apreciaba o se ejercitaba: Dejar de tener uso o estimación.
* 25.     * prnl. Padecer un daño o ruina espiritual o corporal.
* 26.     * prnl. Dicho de una mujer: Quedar sin honra.
* 27.     * prnl. Dicho de las aguas corrientes: Ocultarse o filtrarse debajo de tierra o entre peñas o hierbas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> I agree 100%. This is the core of what I was saying, *NewdestinyX*.
> 
> The accidental passive isn't there to "hide" anything. It's just ambiguous.



In pure terms I can agree with you, Outsider -- but someone could still get the idea from your conclusion that the 'se accidental' form is then arbitrary and that the IO pronoun is superflous and removable. Correct me if I'm interpreting your words incorrectly -- or adding to them. In the Accidental SE structure the 'IO pronoun' "must" be there for it to be that structure. I would hardly then call the changeability of that pronoun to any person as 'ambiguous'.

In "Puedo ver que se les rompió (a ustedes) el coche." It is completely clear 'who the accident happened to'. And I think that's where you've been trying to realign my thinking. I've been hammering home the idea that the 'culpability' is clearly with the person of the IO pronoun. And I think you are saying that 'culpability' is ambiguous in this structure. Right? Pedro has said that indeed 'if' you were the one who caused the accident -- this form is liberally used. But in my sentence there about the coche -- 'culpability' is not clear -- only that it affected 'ustedes'. In that way it's kind of like a possessive/interest dative mixed -- But taking out the IO pronoun utterly changes the meaning and that that's why I teach this structure as its own syntax. But I am ready to accept that the IO pronoun does not mark culpability per se. In the mind of the native Spanish speaker -- the IO pronoun is saying who the accident happened to -- but not who caused it. You can see how some grammar books would want to explain this as a 'distancing' of the person from any culpability when using this syntax, though, can't you? 

Is any of that reaching a middle ground? Our last two discussions about Interest Datives and Possessive datives have had me rethinking a heck of a lot of this stuff that i thought I had down pat.

Grant


----------



## Outsider

To me (let's see if the native speakers think the same), what makes such sentences *accidental* is the pronoun _se_, which marks the mediopassive voice, or anticausative construction, or whatever it's called. And this pronoun tells you exactly nothing about who is responsible for the event (who broke the vase), in general, although often that can be deduced from context or from other words in the sentence.

Then there is the pronoun *me*. This one can have two different meanings (either one, or both). It can represent:


the possessor of the vase (*possessive dative*). In this case, it again says nothing about who was responsible for breaking the object.

the one who is affected by the vase's breaking (*ethical dative, or dative of interest*). In this case, there may often be an additional connotation that, apart from affected, the subject is also _responsible_ for the breaking of the vase. However, this connotation need not be there; the pronoun may simply indicate who was affected by the demise of the vase, regardless of who or what broke it.
The whole point of these anticausative constructions is that the speaker does not regard as important the process which led the vase to break. It's broken, and there's nothing that can be done about it, now. Nevermind what broke it.

I understand what you're saying about the anticausative always being associated with a dative, but what about constructions such as the one discussed in this thread? To me, the pronoun "se" has a very similar, if not identical, function in "Se me rompió el vaso" and "La calle se llena de gente". Yet in the latter there is no dative...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> To me (let's see if the native speakers think the same), what makes such sentences *accidental* is the pronoun _se_, which marks the mediopassive voice, or anticausative construction, or whatever it's called. And this pronoun tells you exactly nothing about who is responsible for the event (who broke the vase), in general, although often that can be deduced from context or from other words in the sentence.
> 
> Then there is the pronoun *me*. This one can have two different meanings (although, in practice, they may end up conflated). It can represent:
> the possessor of the vase (*possessive dative*). In this case, it again says nothing about who was responsible for breaking the object.
> the one who is affected by the vase's breaking (*ethical dative, or dative of interest*). In this case, there may often be an additional connotation that, apart from affected, the subject is also _responsible_ for the breaking of the vase. However, this connotation need not be there; the pronoun may simply indicate who was affected by the demise of the vase, regardless of who or what broke it.
> The whole point of these anticausative constructions is that the speaker does not regard as important the process which led the vase to break. It's broken, and there's nothing that can be done about it, now. Nevermind what broke it.



Yes, yes, yes.. I am having lots of breakthru about this topic after our lengthy discussions about the dative types in Spanish. Forgive my glee here -- this is very cool for a grammar geek like me. Many things are coming together now. !!!!! I agree completely with what you said there --except I believe that any of the pronouns could show the possession not just 'me'. And I don't think this form is ever 'dative of interest' and removable. If the dative can be removed it's not the anticausative structure. At least I'm not convinced yet. I'm open though..



> I understand what you're saying about the anticausative always being associated with a dative, but what about constructions such as the one discussed in this thread? To me, the pronoun "se" has a very similar, if not identical, function in "Se me rompió el vaso" and "La calle se llena de gente". Yet in the latter there is no dative...


You know me well enough now, Outs, to know that I need more concrete stuff than 'theoretical' alignments when it comes to syntax. So I'm not ready to give up the 'separate grouping' of this "SE Accidental" nomenclature since it has syntactic markers of its own. And the dative always being there is the main one. Verb *always* in 3rd person is another.

But you've won me over on the central issue I had incorrect -- being that the there is 'no' culpability automatically assigned by the dative. It is at best ambiguous -- I get it now.

But in the English these SE Accidental structures come over with a 'subject pronoun' + the word "accidentally" -- or if the speaker wants to give the 'distance' feel of the native Spanish they'd state it with 'middle voice'. Se me rompió el vaso. = The glass broke (on my watch).  

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Your analysis syntactically of those two sentences is correct but incomplete. But the verb is 'perder' not 'perderse'. The problem is that you can't view verbs that use Accidental SE as pronominal. They are not. They are transitive verbs where 'se' is *a semantic marker of* the accidental nature. The literal syntactic function of the SE is CD reflexivo in this idiomatic usage.
> 
> There are several pronominal uses of perderse listed in the DRAE-- they refer to a person getting lost and not being able to find a way out and other intransitive aspects. This is not the case with "keys being accidentally lost". So it is not correct to think of 'Se me perdieron las llaves' as using the verb 'perderse'. It's using the syntactic structure: 'perdérsele' -- because 'No Fault SE' never appears without the indirect object pronoun. If the CI is not there, then it can't be 'se accidental'.
> 
> Se *[marca semántica de accidente]* me [C.I.] perdieron las llaves [Sujeto]. *(verbo: 'perder'-transitivo)*
> In the NON Fault SE structure the 'literal' syntax = Se (CD) me (CI) perdieron (vt) las llaves(sujeto). = The keys lost themselves to me. It's important to remember that this structure is an 'idiomatic' structure. But the verb is always in 3rd person to match the 'se'. Syntactically the 'SE' can only be seen as 'CD reflexivo'.


 
Este texto (sacado de internet) se refiere a la función de SE como intransitivador:

perderse¿*Se *(*te*) *perdieron las llaves del coche*?SINIntransitivadorGrupo B: Agente real [-animado]. Cambios físicos. Voz media.

Según este texto la particula SE convierte el verbo transitivo _perder_ en el verbo intransitivo _perderse_. Por eso SE no puede funcionar como C.D., es un componente del verbo pronominal _perderse _sin ninguna función nominal.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Este texto (sacado de internet) se refiere a la función de SE como intransitivador:
> 
> perderse¿*Se *(*te*) *perdieron las llaves del coche*?SINIntransitivadorGrupo B: Agente real [-animado]. Cambios físicos. Voz media.
> 
> Según este texto la particula SE convierte el verbo transitivo _perder_ en el verbo intransitivo _perderse_. Por eso SE no puede funcionar como C.D., es un componente del verbo pronominal _perderse _sin ninguna función nominal.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



If the verb were acting as 'instransitivador' then I would agree with your analysis. But the DRAE's definitions don't allow for a pronominal usage that defines our context with the 'keys example'. The verb is 'perder' alone. Of that I'm sure. The SE accidental is an idiomatic structure that says, literalmente:

Los llaves se perdieron a sí mismos (cuando alguien (CI) las cuidaba). = Se (me) perdieron las llaves.

Es importante que analices la oración sintacticamente basado en lo que el modismo comunica. 

Ninguna de las definiciones en el DRAE para 'perderse' apoya tu análisis. 

Tal análisis en esta instancia del SE accidental, donde _perder_ es pronominal, esforzaría que se aceptara el mismo análisis en las demás.

Olvidar+ se
Romper+ se

El DRAE tampoco tiene definiciones de usos pronominales para esos verbos; ninguna con la definición: 'olvidar sin querer' o 'romper sin querer'. Por tanto -- la presencia de 'se' en estos tiene que desempeñar otro papel -uno donde sí desempeña un papel sintáctico. Es imposible analizar el SE accidental fuera de su significado/semántico modismático. El DRAE apoya mi afirmación.

Perderse = lo siguiente:
* 13.     * prnl. Dicho de una persona: Errar el camino o rumbo que llevaba.*
14.     * prnl. No hallar camino ni salida. _Perderse en un bosque, en un laberinto._
* 15.     * prnl. No hallar modo de salir de una dificultad.
* 16.     * prnl. Conturbarse o arrebatarse sumamente por un accidente, sobresalto o pasión, de modo que no pueda darse razón de sí.
* 17.     * prnl. Entregarse ciegamente a los vicios.
* 18.     * prnl. Borrarse el tema o ilación en un discurso.
* 19.     * prnl. No percibirse algo por el sentido que a ello concierne, especialmente el oído y la vista.
* 20.     * prnl. No aprovecharse algo que podía y debía ser útil, o aplicarse mal para otro fin. U. t. c. tr.
* 21.     * prnl. *naufragar*      (‖ irse a pique).
* 22.     * prnl. Ponerse a riesgo de *perder* la vida o sufrir otro grave daño.
* 23.     * prnl. Amar mucho o con ciega pasión a alguien o algo.
* 24.     * prnl. Dicho de aquello que se apreciaba o se ejercitaba: Dejar de tener uso o estimación.
* 25.     * prnl. Padecer un daño o ruina espiritual o corporal.
* 26.     * prnl. Dicho de una mujer: Quedar sin honra.
* 27.     * prnl. Dicho de las aguas corrientes: Ocultarse o filtrarse debajo de tierra o entre peñas o hierbas.
 
'Enojarse' is a an example of 'SE Instansitivador'. Enojar = to make someone mad -- Enojarse = to get mad. El el DRAE apoya tal análisis:

*enojar**.* (Del lat. vulg. _inodiāre_, enfadar).
* 1.     * tr. Causar enojo. *U. m. c. prnl.*
* 2.     * tr. Molestar, desazonar. *U. t. c. prnl.*
* 3.     * prnl. Dicho del viento o del mar: Alborotarse, enfurecerse.

Other examples of SE Instransitivador/Marca de voz media:
cerrarse = to get closed
abrirse = to get opened
alegrarse = to be happy
aburrirse = to get bored

In those instances the 'se' has no syntactic function. And the definitions in the DRAE support that they can be pronominal.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> El DRAE tampoco tiene definiciones de usos pronominales para esos verbos; ninguna con la definición: 'olvidar sin querer' o 'romper sin querer'. Por tanto -- la presencia de 'se' en estos tiene que desempeñar otro papel -uno donde sí desempeña/desempeñe un papel sintáctico.


Let me play the devil's advocate role. Tú mismo dices que esta estructura necesita del CI para cobrar forma: Olvidársele, rompérsele... El _SE _por sí mismo no es más que un falso sujeto para evitar señalar un agente en la acción.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Let me play the devil's advocate role. Tú mismo dices que esta estructura necesita del CI para cobrar forma: Olvidársele, rompérsele... El _SE _por sí mismo no es más que un falso sujeto para evitar señalar un agente en la acción.



Que sí.. He leído algo así en un artículo hace un rato. ¿Pero estaríamos de acuerdo en cuanto a haber dificuldades en analizar ciertas formas modismáticas con una sitaxis 'pura y dura'.? Entiendo "las ganas" de Pitt en querer definar el papel que desempeña 'se' en todos sus casos y en determinar si o no un verbo es pronominal. Pero en el caso del SE accidental -- parece que hay un significado 'detrás de' las partículas individuales. ¿Opinas que en 'se me perdieron las llaves', se trata de 'se intransitivador' y el verbo 'perderse'? Si mi análisis de 'se perdieron las llaves a sí mismas (cuando las cuidaba yo)' no cuadra.. entonces me parecería adecuado un análisis donde el 'se' es una marca de algo como has sugerido y el verbo sigue siendo transitivo.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias! En mi entender "Se perdieron las llaves / Se han perdido las llaves" es una pasiva refleja. ¿Es así?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Pitt, mi percepción con esta construcción con apariencias de "se pasiva refleja" = se perdieron las llaves, para mí es una *construcción inacusativa, en que el sujeto 'llaves' es sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional que sufren un cambio de ubicación= perderse.*
*No es pasiva refleja perifrástica porque no hay 'agente' intencional, ya que es IMPOSIBLE pensar que el 'agente implícito haya perdido intencionalmente las llaves, convirtiéndose en 'CAUSA' accidental de la acción del verbo. *

*Ivy29*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Pitt, mi percepción con esta construcción con apariencias de "se pasiva refleja" = se perdieron las llaves, para mí es una *construcción inacusativa, en que el sujeto 'llaves' es sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional que sufren un cambio de ubicación= perderse.*
> *No es pasiva refleja perifrástica porque no hay 'agente' intencional, ya que es IMPOSIBLE pensar que el 'agente implícito haya perdido intencionalmente las llaves, convirtiéndose en 'CAUSA' accidental de la acción del verbo. *
> 
> *Ivy29*


Sí. La verdad es que tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Para mí es muy difícil encontrarle una función sintáctica a este _SE. _De todas formas, como diría el bueno de lazarus, esto es gramática pura y dura. Parece que todos tenemos claro cómo usar esta estructura así como los significados que denota. Para enseñarla un extranjero creo que sería suficiente con mostrarle qué es lo que expresa y cómo construir este tipo de frases de una manera sistemática... Dudo de que se tenga que ahondar para que el alumno la aborde con éxito. No quiero decir que no sea interesante discutir sobre esta cuestión aquí, pero llegados a este nivel de detalle es más que probable que pueden argumentarse varias conclusiones, todas ellas coherentes y válidas. Dicho esto, a lo mejor peco de simplón, pero prefiero considerar la frase: Las llaves se perdieron, como una pasiva refleja (o, en vez de eso,  inacusativa si se prefiere). En: Las llaves se me perdieron, el me es un CI que refiere quién sufre la pérdida y ese SE accidental sirve para formar lo que yo siempre he llamado voz media.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No quiero decir que no sea interesante discutir sobre esta cuestión aquí, pero llegados a este nivel de detalle es más que probable que pueden argumentarse varias conclusiones, todas ellas coherentes y válidas. En: Las llaves se me perdieron, el me es un CI que refiere quién sufre la pérdida y ese SE accidental sirve para formar lo que yo siempre he llamado voz media.


 
Pedro, tienes toda la razón. Para mí como extranjero sobre todo es importante usar correctamente las construcciones con SE. 

Sea como sea ese SE accidental en "Las llaves se me perdieron" no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD).
¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Pedro, tienes toda la razón. Para mí como extranjero sobre todo es importante usar correctamente las construcciones con SE.
> 
> Sea como sea ese SE accidental en "Las llaves se me perdieron" no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD).
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


 
El 'se' indica que algo le sucedió al sujeto sintáctico 'las llaves' que es además el objeto nocional del verbo *perder*, además en las pasivas reflejas el sujeto es agente y paciente/tema a la vez.
En las construcciones medias en extenso, este es el problema, se hundió el barco, el barco, señala que se hundió por sí solo, pero no por sí mismo, hay una causa pero no un agente. El barco fue hundido por un torpedo (pasiva), el barco se hundió por un torpedo es (incorrecta).Las inacusativas son incompatibles con adjuntos de lugar, cuando el adjunto de lugar indica posición del 'agente' que lleva la a cabo la acción en las pasivas :

los enemigos hundieron el barco desde el avión. ( activa, sujeto 'agente')
El barco fue hundido desde el avión (pasiva)
* el barco se hundió desde el avión.
*El barco fue hundido por sí solo
El barco se hundió por sí solo.
El barco se hundió 'a causa' de la explosión. Es decir hay una causa externa pero no un agente que incitó la causa del hundimiento.
La explosión es causa dinámica, esta causó 'una situación' en la que la propiedad o estado del barco (causa estativa) causó a su vez que este se hundiera, s decir hay una causa externa dinámica, una causa estativa y un 'agente' que incitó la la causa externa (humano).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí. La verdad es que tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Para mí es muy difícil encontrarle una función sintáctica a este _SE. _De todas formas, como diría el bueno de lazarus, esto es gramática pura y dura. Parece que todos tenemos claro cómo usar esta estructura así como los significados que denota. Para enseñarla un extranjero creo que sería suficiente con mostrarle qué es lo que expresa y cómo construir este tipo de frases de una manera sistemática... Dudo de que se tenga que ahondar para que el alumno la aborde con éxito. No quiero decir que no sea interesante discutir sobre esta cuestión aquí, pero llegados a este nivel de detalle es más que probable que pueden argumentarse varias conclusiones, todas ellas coherentes y válidas. Dicho esto, a lo mejor peco de simplón, pero prefiero considerar la frase: Las llaves se perdieron, como una pasiva refleja (por tanto, necesariamente inacusativa). En: Las llaves se me perdieron, el me es un CI que refiere quién sufre la pérdida y ese SE accidental sirve para formar lo que yo siempre he llamado voz media.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
*hay que distinguir entre las inacusativas y la pasivas reflejas.*
Juan cerró las puertas (agente, transitiva y CD= las puertas)
las puertas se cerraron ( inacusativa-incoativa)
las puerta han sido cerradas ( pasiva)

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> En las construcciones medias en extenso, este es el problema, se hundió el barco, el barco, señala que *se hundió por sí solo, pero no por sí mismo,* hay una causa pero no un agente.
> 
> Ivy29



The portion I've highlighted there, Ivy, is very insightful and helpful -- it helps this student understand an important distinction between a voz media and reflexive or passive constructions.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pedro, tienes toda la razón. Para mí como extranjero sobre todo es importante usar correctamente las construcciones con SE.
> 
> Sea como sea ese SE accidental en "Las llaves se me perdieron" no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD).
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Pitt,
As I think about it more -- it's possibly my English mind that would want me to think of the SE there as CD. We often see this idiomatic construction in Spanish (the SE accidental) as if the sentence were saying: "The keys lost themselves on me". I helps to teach it that way -- but in a pure analysis of syntax -- the SE doesn't really have any syntactic function. It is a marker as others have said. I agree with that analysis. Where I will stand firm though -- is that not 'ALL' verbs where the 'se' no tiene función sintáctica -- are verbs you can write in the infinitive with 'se' - -and they are not all 'pronominal'. "Perder" used in the SE accidental is 'not 'perderse'. As the DRAE's definition will prove. Almost every verb can used in SE Pasiva -- but that doesn't mean that every verb can be written with the 'se' attached as if it were 'pronominal' -- simply because the 'se' has no syntactic function.
The SE has no syntactic function in:
Se Impersonal
Se Pasiva
Se Accidental
(and I think Voz Media)
---the appearance of SE in all of them does not make the verb pronominal. Why not? Because they can't change in subject number. Only SE is used. For a verb to be called "pronominal" it has to be able to appear with 'me, te, se, nos, os' in all subject voices. In SE Accidental -- only 'SE' is possible - just like Se Pasiva, Impersonal.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> El barco fue hundido por un torpedo (pasiva), el barco se hundió por un torpedo es (incorrecta).Las inacusativas son incompatibles con adjuntos de lugar, cuando el adjunto de lugar indica posición del 'agente' que lleva la a cabo la acción en las pasivas :
> 
> los enemigos hundieron el barco desde el avión. ( activa, sujeto 'agente')
> El barco fue hundido desde el avión (pasiva)
> * el barco se hundió desde el avión.
> *El barco fue hundido por sí solo
> El barco se hundió por sí solo.
> El barco se hundió 'a causa' de la explosión. Es decir hay una causa externa pero no un agente que incitó la causa del hundimiento.
> La explosión es causa dinámica, esta causó 'una situación' en la que la propiedad o estado del barco (causa estativa) causó a su vez que este se hundiera, s decir hay una causa externa dinámica, una causa estativa y un 'agente' que incitó la la causa externa (humano).
> 
> Ivy29



I have to disagree that "Se hundió por un torpedo" is incorrect. That's perfect Spanish. A 'cause' can be introduced after 'por'. 
por = a causa de -- It's a synonym.

Se hundió el barco por una tormenta/explosión/torpedo, etc.. 
Se hundió el barco a causa de una tormenta/explosión/torpedo, etc.

I do agree that you can never put an 'agent' after 'por' in voz media. But a 'cause' can be listed after 'por' or 'a causa de' in my grammars. 

Web Results *1* - *10* of about *589* for * "se hundió a causa de una" OR "se hundió a causa de un" OR "se hundió a causa de la" OR "se hundió a causa del"*. 
Web Results *1* - *10* of about *3,500* for * "se hundió por una" OR "se hundió por un" OR "se hundió por la" OR "se hundió por el"*.  

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ---the appearance of SE in all of them does not make the verb pronominal. Why not? Because they can't change in subject number. Only SE is used. For a verb to be called "pronominal" it has to be able to appear with 'me, te, se, nos, os' in all subject voices. In SE Accidental -- only 'SE' is possible - just like Se Pasiva, Impersonal.


.


NewdestinyX said:


> I have to disagree that "Se hundió por un torpedo" is incorrect. That's perfect Spanish. A 'cause' can be introduced after 'por'.
> por = a causa de -- It's a synonym.
> 
> Se hundió el barco por una tormenta/explosión, etc..
> Se hundió el barco a causa de una tormenta/explosión, etc.
> 
> I do agree that you can never put an 'agent' after 'por' in voz media. But a 'cause' can be listed after 'por' or 'a causa de' in my grammars.


.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> *hay que distinguir entre las inacusativas y la pasivas reflejas.*
> Juan cerró las puertas (agente, transitiva y CD= las puertas)
> las puertas se cerraron ( inacusativa-incoativa)* o pasiva refleja*
> las puerta han sido cerradas ( pasiva)


Las puertas se cerraron, puede ser tanto inacusativa como pasiva refleja si determinamos que existe un agente implícito que cerró las puertas.

Creo que esta discusión sobre los inacusativos carece de interés práctico para la gran mayoría de los estudiantes...



Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Pedro, tienes toda la razón. Para mí como extranjero sobre todo es importante usar correctamente las construcciones con SE.
> 
> Sea como sea ese SE accidental en "Las llaves se me perdieron" no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD).
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?





Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Para mí es muy difícil encontrarle una función sintáctica a este _SE. _



Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I have to disagree that "Se hundió por un torpedo" is incorrect. That's perfect Spanish. A 'cause' can be introduced after 'por'.
> por = a causa de -- It's a synonym.
> 
> Se hundió el barco por una tormenta/explosión, etc..
> Se hundió el barco a causa de una tormenta/explosión, etc.
> 
> I do agree that you can never put an 'agent' after 'por' in voz media. But a 'cause' can be listed after 'por' or 'a causa de' in my grammars.
> 
> Grant


 
Sorry, then you have to know what's an 'AGENT' and what's a 'CAUSE', an inaccusative contruction and a passive construction also to have the NEBRIJA-BELLO 3 volumes, source page 1593 (numeral 26) volume 2.

* se hundió por un torpedo (wrong) because the preposition 'POR' is agentive and the torpedo is *not agentive* but a *cause.*
**las puertas se cerraron por el portero *
*Las puertas fueron cerradas por el portero.*
*Think them a little and then the LIGHT of truth will arise.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Las puertas se cerraron, puede ser tanto inacusativa como pasiva refleja si determinamos que existe un agente implícito que cerró las puertas.
> 
> Creo que esta discusión sobre los inacusativos carece de interés práctico para la gran mayoría de los estudiantes...
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Claro que tiene un interés práctico, hay que distinguir un agente de una causa, hay que distinguir Sujeto sintáctico agente y tema, hay que distinguir sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional como las inacusativas o incoativas, y asi desligarlas de las pasivas reflejas.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Las puertas se cerraron, puede ser tanto inacusativa como pasiva refleja si determinamos que existe un agente implícito que cerró las puertas.
> 
> Creo que esta discusión sobre los inacusativos carece de interés práctico para la gran mayoría de los estudiantes...
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Las puertas han sido cerradas ( pasiva)
Se cerraron las puertas ( inacusativa)

Ivy29


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> Las puertas han sido cerradas ( pasiva)
> Se cerraron las puertas ( inacusativa)
> 
> Ivy29


 
_Se cerraron las puertas_ (inacusativa)
_Se cerraron las puertas _(pasiva refleja), equivale a L_as puertas fueron cerradas_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Claro que tiene un interés práctico, hay que distinguir un agente de una causa, hay que distinguir Sujeto sintáctico agente y tema, hay que distinguir sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional como las inacusativas o incoativas, y asi desligarlas de las pasivas reflejas.


¿Y cuál es el interés práctico de esto? ¿Qué estructuras sintácticas nos ayuda a identificar? Estas distinciones sirven para pedantear o para disfrutar de la gramática en círculos teóricos, pero carecen casi de interés práctico para el estudiante de español.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> _Se cerraron las puertas_ (inacusativa)
> _Se cerraron las puertas _(pasiva refleja), equivale a L_as puertas fueron cerradas_


. Sólo el contexto decide.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Y cuál es el interés práctico de esto? ¿Qué estructuras sintácticas nos ayuda a identificar? Estas distinciones sirven para pedantear o para disfrutar de la gramática en círculos teóricos, pero carecen casi de interés práctico para el estudiante de español.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Bueno no sé si los autores de Nebrija-Bello *fantasean* en una publicación tan seria de la RAE, y le dedican un capítulo 'construcciones inacusativas y pasivas' tomo 2.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Bueno no sé si los autores de Nebrija-Bello *fantasean* en una publicación tan seria de la RAE, y le dedican un capítulo 'construcciones inacusativas y pasivas' tomo 2.


Ivy, si quieres, reléete mi mensaje.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:


> Claro que tiene un interés práctico, hay que distinguir un agente de una causa, hay que distinguir Sujeto sintáctico agente y tema, hay que distinguir sujeto sintáctico y objeto nocional como las inacusativas o incoativas, y asi desligarlas de las pasivas reflejas.


¿Práctico? Seguro que hay millones de hispanohablantes que hablan y escriben con absoluta corrección y con una sintaxis impecable, pero no se han parado a analizar nunca todo esto, y no han oído ni saben lo que significa "inacusativo". A mí me apasiona la lingüísitica, pero he hecho cursos de metodología de la enseñanza del español para extranjeros, para aprender qué terminología es innecesaria y confusa, qué se debe enseñar y cuándo, de modo que aprendan de un modo más rápido. Uno que se sepa la gramática de cabo a rabo no es necesariamente alguien que hable bien el idioma.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Sorry, then you have to know what's an 'AGENT' and what's a 'CAUSE', an inaccusative contruction and a passive construction also to have the NEBRIJA-BELLO 3 volumes, source page 1593 (numeral 26) volume 2.
> 
> * se hundió por un torpedo (wrong) because the preposition 'POR' is agentive and the torpedo is *not agentive* but a *cause.*
> **las puertas se cerraron por el portero *
> *Las puertas fueron cerradas por el portero.*
> *Think them a little and then the LIGHT of truth will arise.*
> 
> *Ivy29*



My response to this challenge is in the New Thread: Agent versus Cause. I fear we are getting 'way' off topic at this point in this thread - so I started a new one.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt,
> As I think about it more -- it's possibly my English mind that would want me to think of the SE there as CD. We often see this idiomatic construction in Spanish (the SE accidental) as if the sentence were saying: "The keys lost themselves on me". I helps to teach it that way -- but in a pure analysis of syntax -- the SE doesn't really have any syntactic function. It is a marker as others have said. I agree with that analysis. Where I will stand firm though -- is that not 'ALL' verbs where the 'se' no tiene función sintáctica -- are verbs you can write in the infinitive with 'se' - -and they are not all 'pronominal'. "Perder" used in the SE accidental is 'not 'perderse'. As the DRAE's definition will prove. Almost every verb can used in SE Pasiva -- but that doesn't mean that every verb can be written with the 'se' attached as if it were 'pronominal' -- simply because the 'se' has no syntactic function.
> The SE has no syntactic function in:
> Se Impersonal
> Se Pasiva
> Se Accidental
> (and I think Voz Media)
> ---the appearance of SE in all of them does not make the verb pronominal. Why not? Because they can't change in subject number. Only SE is used. For a verb to be called "pronominal" it has to be able to appear with 'me, te, se, nos, os' in all subject voices. In SE Accidental -- only 'SE' is possible - just like Se Pasiva, Impersonal.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Grant


 
Hola Grant,

Tu buena explicación me ha convencido. Tienes toda la razón: Según el DRAE el verbo _perderse_ no existe, y por eso no es posible la transformación del verbo transitivo _perder_ en un verbo intransitivo _"perderse"._ ¿Se puede decir que el SE accidental funciona como intransitivador, ya que ese SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Práctico? Seguro que hay millones de hispanohablantes que hablan y escriben con absoluta corrección y con una sintaxis impecable, pero no se han parado a analizar nunca todo esto, y no han oído ni saben lo que significa "inacusativo". A mí me apasiona la lingüísitica, pero he hecho cursos de metodología de la enseñanza del español para extranjeros, para aprender qué terminología es innecesaria y confusa, qué se debe enseñar y cuándo, de modo que aprendan de un modo más rápido. Uno que se sepa la gramática de cabo a rabo no es necesariamente alguien que hable bien el idioma.


 
Podríamos estar de acuerdo en la última parte de tu afirmación.Bueno simplemento lo leo en la obra monumental de Nebrija-Bello tres tomos  y le dedican todo un capítulo a *las construcciones inacusativas que pueden ser pasivas pero no al revés y se diferencian de ellas.*

Ivy29


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> Podríamos estar de acuerdo en la última parte de tu afirmación.Bueno simplemento lo leo en la obra monumental de Nebrija-Bello tres tomos y le dedican todo un capítulo a *las construcciones inacusativas que pueden ser pasivas pero no al revés y se diferencian de ellas.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Bueno*,* simplemento lo leo en la obra monumental de Nebrija-Bello *(de tres tomos) en la cual [les]* dedican todo un capítulo a las construcciones inacusativas*, *que pueden ser pasivas *(*pero no al revés*)* y se diferencian de ellas.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant,
> 
> Tu buena explicación me ha convencido. Tienes toda la razón: Según el DRAE el verbo _perderse_ no existe, y por eso no es posible la transformación del verbo transitivo _perder_ en un verbo intransitivo _"perderse"._ ¿Se puede decir que el SE accidental funciona como intransitivador, ya que ese SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


 


			
				María Moliner said:
			
		

> *10 prnl*.Ir por camino distinto del que se quería seguir y no llegar a donde se pretendía, o no saber dónde se está: ‘Los niños se perdieron en el bosque’. Ô Extraviarse. Þ Aberrar, confundir[se], demarrarse, descarriarse, *desorientarse


.


Ivy29


----------



## Jeromed

Del DRAE:

*<<13. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Errar el camino o rumbo que llevaba.>>


----------



## Ynez

Para mí lo más normal es:

He perdido las llaves = Se me han perdido las llaves


Si sucedió hace tiempo:

Perdí las llaves = Se me perdieron las llaves


Voy a mirar qué otro lío tenéis por aquí montado


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant,
> 
> Tu buena explicación me ha convencido. Tienes toda la razón: Según el DRAE el verbo _perderse_ no existe, y por eso no es posible la transformación del verbo transitivo _perder_ en un verbo intransitivo _"perderse"._



Ten cuidado, Pitt. La DRAE tiene 'muchas definiciones' para 'perderse'. Las he colgado en varias de mis mensajes recientes.

Por ejemplo: "Perderse en el bosque". Ese uso es claramente 'pronominal':  perderse. Eso para lo que he hecho mi caso es que el SE accidental no es un uso pronominal del verbo en cuestión. El argumento mío fue que no es posible que _perderse_ se pueda usar para expresar que una persona ha perdido sus llaves sin querer. Espero que eso tenga sentido.



> ..¿Se puede decir que el SE accidental funciona como intransitivador, ya que ese SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica?


Yo prefiero una nombre para su papel que explique todos los casos de su uso. Sí parece que, con 'perder' el SE es un instrasitivador. Sigamos estudiandolo. Preferería el término "marca" de 'sin querer'. Y coincidimos en lo de no desempeñar ninguna función sintáctica este SE.

Gracias por la colaboración,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Para mí, las personas que SE pierden en un bosque y las cosas que SE pierden...hacen lo mismo: PERDERSE

al DRAE se le habrá olvidado poner ese matiz Newdestiny, ten en cuenta que dan muchas ideas y acepciones



El uso transitivo que aparece es por ejemplo el de:

He perdido las llaves (ahí es un verbo transitivo, una persona a la que le desaparece algo)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Para mí, las personas que SE pierden en un bosque y las cosas que SE pierden...hacen lo mismo: PERDERSE
> 
> al DRAE se le habrá olvidado poner ese matiz Newdestiny, ten en cuenta que dan muchas ideas y acepciones
> 
> 
> 
> El uso transitivo que aparece es por ejemplo el de:
> 
> He perdido las llaves (ahí es un verbo transitivo, una persona a la que le desaparece algo)



No Ynez... A person can 'get themselves lost' in the forest because they took a wrong turn -- they 'did' something and then -- Ellos se perdieron.

But keys cannot 'get lost' on their own. There is a person that misplaces them. Things cannot get lost by themselves or as a result of their own action. This is why 'perderse', pronominal, no funciona de la misma manera para personas y cosas. Que opino yo.. ;-)

Grant


----------



## Outsider

It's a matter of interpretation, but I would disagree. If you get lost, there is no agent actively making you get lost. It just happens.

Just happens = accidental "se"


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> It's a matter of interpretation, but I would disagree. If you get lost, there is no agent actively making you get lost. It just happens.


 That's what I thought I said. The person that gets lost is non agentive. It's a pronominal thing. That's perderse. It is 'not' accidental se for sure. (when the person gets lost in the forest)



> Just happens = accidental "se"


Disagree. When the wind blows the window open -- it 'just happened' -- that's not accidental se. Accidental SE happens only with verbs of 'mishap' in their transitive form. Getting lost in the forest is not using a transitive verb it's using pronominal: perderse which is an 'aspectual se' like dormirse. It adds a new aspect to the verb 'perder'.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

He got lost in the forest = Él se perdió en el bosque
The ball got lost in the forest = La pelota se perdió en el bosque


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> He got lost in the forest = Él se perdió en el bosque
> The ball got lost in the forest = La pelota se perdió en el bosque


I guess I'm not communicating. Keys don't get lost in a forest unless someone took them there and dropped them. 

People get lost in the forest because of a lack of good direction or losing their way.

Perderse in the DRAE give the definition of 'losing their way'. Not leaving a thing behind or throwing it there by accident. There is a difference. Don't you think so? 

In English for things -- we don't say 'got lost' we say 'was lost' (by a person) 

Grant


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> That's what I thought I said. The person that gets lost is non agentive. It's a pronominal thing. That's perderse. It is 'not' accidental se for sure. (when the person gets lost in the forest)


When people get lost, usually it's by accident!  



NewdestinyX said:


> When the wind blows the window open -- it 'just happened' -- that's not accidental se.


Of course it's not accidental. The wind did it. But that's not the kind of phrase we were talking about. 
Now, if nobody noticed the wind blowing the window open, then you can say that _la ventana se abrió (misteriosamente)_.



NewdestinyX said:


> Accidental SE happens only with verbs of 'mishap' in their transitive form. Getting lost in the forest is not using a transitive verb it's using pronominal: perderse which is an 'aspectual se' like dormirse. It adds a new aspect to the verb 'perder'.


I just don't see why getting lost can't be a "mishap", too.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> When people get lost, usually it's by accident!
> 
> Of course it's not accidental. The wind did it. But that's not the kind of phrase we were talking about.
> Now, if nobody noticed the wind blowing the window open, then you can say that _la ventana se abrió (misteriosamente)_.
> 
> I just don't see why getting lost can't be a "mishap", too.



I don't think we're very far apart on these topics, Outs. You want me to be a little more precise in my explanations and you want me to think of these 'delineations' a little less rigidly. Right? I'm okay with that.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> You want me to be a little more precise in my explanations and you want me to think of these 'delineations' a little less rigidly. Right?


Ouch! 

I'm not sure what I want right now. I'm not sure whether I'm feeling like a lumper or like a splinter. Since I'm not a linguist, or a language teacher, I tend to adjust accuracy to circumstances.

On the other hand, I've just recently been realizing that there's a lot more to verbal constructions with _se_ than I used to think; a whole new world. And I guess I'm feeling my way around it, as well.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Outsider said:


> On the other hand, I've just recently been realizing that there's a lot more to verbal constructions with _se_ than I used to think; a whole new world.


You  know Outsider _deuparth gwaith yw ei ddechrau .

_Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Outsider

Muy interesante, gracias, Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> Bueno*,* simplemento lo leo en la obra monumental de Nebrija-Bello *(de tres tomos) en la cual [les]* dedican todo un capítulo a las construcciones inacusativas*, *que pueden ser pasivas *(*pero no al revés*)* y se diferencian de ellas.


 

Sería prudente leyeras Nebrija.Bello tomo 2, página 1570, numeral (189)  
Les entregamos el regalo a los niños
Le entregamos el regalo a los niños.


Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> Del DRAE:
> 
> *<<13. *prnl. Dicho de una persona: Errar el camino o rumbo que llevaba.>>


 


			
				Diccionario de Salamanca said:
			
		

> v. prn. 16.- No encontrar una cosa que se poseía, se me han perdido los guantes


 
Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I'm not sure what I want right now. I'm not sure whether I'm feeling like a lumper or like a splinter. Since I'm not a linguist, or a language teacher, I tend to adjust accuracy to circumstances.
> 
> On the other hand, I've just recently been realizing that there's a lot more to verbal constructions with _se_ than I used to think; a whole new world. And I guess I'm feeling my way around it, as well.


 It'll be great to have you on the journey with the rest of us -- groping around. ;-) -- I call 'se' the "final frontier" of Spanish grammar. Is it used similarly in Portuguese?

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> El argumento mío fue que no es posible que _perderse_ se pueda usar para expresar que una persona ha perdido sus llaves sin querer. Espero que eso tenga sentido.


 
Hola Grant,

en el "Diccionario SALAMANCA de la lengua española"  se dice en la entrada _perder_:
v.prnl. 16 No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>: _Se me han perdido los_ _guantes_. SIN. extraviarse

Por eso existe el verbo  pronominal _perderse _en el sentido de "Se me perdieron las llaves".

En mi opinión este diccionario es más detallado que el DRAE, ya que da muchos ejemplos.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant,
> 
> en el "Diccionario SALAMANCA de la lengua española"  se dice en la entrada _perder_:
> v.prnl. 16 No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>: _Se me han perdido los_ _guantes_. SIN. extraviarse
> 
> Por eso existe el verbo  pronominal _perderse _en el sentido de "Se me perdieron las llaves".
> 
> En mi opinión este diccionario es más detallado que el DRAE, ya que da muchos ejemplos.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



YUes, Pitt I do agree that sometimes the DRAE seems to leave out things that other dictionaries pick up on. I'm surprised by the definition you've posted. But I think as Ynez has been telling us there is something about 'perder', specifically, that allows the idea of 'getting lost' to apply to things that are accidentally lost as well. But the most important thing to remember is what I told you about pronominal verbs in my last post. A verb cannot be pronominal if it 'only takes SE'. It must be able to take me,te,nos,os as well or it _can't_ be pronominal. So I have to disagree with the diccionary of salamanca's example sentence. By them putting the CI (me) in there, it could never be 'perderse'. It is accidental SE that only takes 'se'. I think you can understand that some things in dictionaries can be bad examples. I would interested for you to look up and see if there is a pronominal entry for 'romperse' and 'olvidarse' that matches the 'se accidental' usage.

Let us know,
Grant


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> Sería prudente leyeras Nebrija.Bello tomo 2, página 1570, numeral (189)
> Les entregamos el regalo a los niños
> Le entregamos el regalo a los niños.
> Ivy29


 
Recomendable sería que leyeras el DPD, que es la máxima autoridad en cuestiones de gramática del castellano hodierno:

*a)*_A menudo, cuando el pronombre átono de dativo concurre en la oración con el complemento indirecto preposicional, se utiliza el singular le, aunque el referente sea plural; esta discordancia está extendida tanto en España como en América, incluso entre hablantes cultos, por lo que son frecuentes, aunque normativamente desaconsejables, oraciones como »Colombia *le* propuso a los Gobiernos de Estados Unidos y Venezuela una alianza» (Tiempo [Col.] 18.4.97). En el uso esmerado se recomienda mantener la concordancia de número entre el pronombre átono y el sustantivo al que se refiere: «Los mismos remedios de distracción que *les *daba a sus enfermos» (GaMárquez Amor [Col. 1985])._


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> But the most important thing to remember is what I told you about pronominal verbs in my last post. A verb cannot be pronominal if it 'only takes SE'. It must be able to take me,te,nos,os as well or it _can't_ be pronominal. So I have to disagree with the diccionary of salamanca's example sentence. By them putting the CI (me) in there, it could never be 'perderse'. It is accidental SE that only takes 'se'.


 
Hola Grant, de nuevo tienes toda la razón. Siempre se aprende mucho por tus aclaraciones. En el sentido de "dejar de tener, o no hallar, aquello que poseía" según el DRAE no existe el verbo _"perderse"._ En este punto el diccionario Salamanca no es adecuado. 
Por eso no es correcto: *Me perdí las llaves, pero es correcto: Se me perdieron las llaves. 
Pero en el sentido "no hallar camino ni salida" existe el verbo _perderse_. Por eso es correcto: Me perdí en el bosque.

También existen  los verbos _olvidarse_ y _romperse_. Por eso es correcto:
Me olvidé las llaves / Me rompí las piernes.

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant, de nuevo tienes toda la razón. Siempre se aprende mucho por/con/de tus aclaraciones. En el sentido de "dejar de tener, o no hallar, aquello que poseía" según el DRAE no existe el verbo _"perderse"._ En este punto el diccionario Salamanca no es adecuado.
> Por eso no es correcto: *Me perdí las llaves, pero es correcto: Se me perdieron las llaves.
> Pero en el sentido "no hallar camino ni salida" existe el verbo _perderse_. Por eso es correcto: Me perdí en el bosque.
> 
> También existen  los verbos _olvidarse_ y _romperse_. Por eso es correcto:
> Me olvidé las llaves / Me rompí las piernas.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


No sé a Grant, pero así es como me gusta verlo a mí. .

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Otra vez la entrada en el diccionario Salamanca en cuanto al verbo perder:

v. prnl. 16 No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>: _Se me han perdido los guantes._

A mi entender cabe este ejemplo: Los libros se perdieron.

¿Se trata aquí de una pasiva refleja o de una voz media? 

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant, de nuevo tienes toda la razón. Siempre se aprende mucho por tus aclaraciones. En el sentido de "dejar de tener, o no hallar, aquello que poseía" según el DRAE no existe el verbo _"perderse"._ En este punto el diccionario Salamanca no es adecuado.
> Por eso no es correcto: *Me perdí las llaves, pero es correcto: Se me perdieron las llaves.
> Pero en el sentido "no hallar camino ni salida" existe el verbo _perderse_. Por eso es correcto: Me perdí en el bosque.


 Sí, Pitt. Tienes 'perfecta' razón. ¡Una aclaración y explicación perfecta! 





> También existen  los verbos _olvidarse_ y _romperse_. Por eso es correcto:
> Me olvidé las llaves / Me rompí las piernes.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


 Los verbos 'romperse' y 'olvidarse' sí existen con una definición pronominal en el DRAE. Aunque más frecuentemente aparecen en la forma 'se accidental' porque una persona suele olvidar(se) o romper(se) algo 'sin querer'. Las dos oraciones que has sugerido, sin el CI, no tendrían un sentido de un accidente - que yo sepa. Si los verbos fueran pronominales entonces no sería posible que los 'me' fueran dativos de posesión ni de interés -- y por tanto no sabemos quién es dueño de las llaves o las piernas. Por eso --no estoy seguro de si tus ejemplos son los mejores para demostrar 'romperse' y 'olvidarse'.

Es más probable este análisis de los dos:

_Para nuestras análisis en el futuro:_
_DP=Dativo de Posesión; DI = Dativo de Interés_

Me (DP) olvidé las llaves (CD). (verbo: olvidar -transitivo) - dueño del CD conocido
Me (DP) rompí las piernes (CD). (verbo: romper - transitivo) -dueno del CD conocido

¿Qué opináis?
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Otra vez la entrada en el diccionario Salamanca en cuanto al verbo perder:
> 
> v. prnl. 16 No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>: _Se me han perdido los guantes._
> 
> A mi entender cabe este ejemplo: Los libros se perdieron.
> 
> ¿Se trata aquí de una pasiva refleja o de una voz media?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Acuérdate, Pitt, de que verbos que pueden aparecer en la voz media tienen que estar describiendo una acción que suceda 'inherentemente' al sujeto o ser un verbo de movimiento inherente y varios verbos de cocinar. En inglés se llaman: Ergative verbs. 

p.ej. - En la primavera el campo/la tierra se llena de flores. (verbo: llenarse - voz media). (Ejemplo del DPD)

En "los libros se perdieron" me pregunto si es posible usar perder en la voz media. En la voz media -- el SE es intransitivador

Hay 2 análisis posibles:
SP = marca de pasiva refleja (SE Passive)
IN = SE intrasitivador
SI = marca de impersonal (SE Impersonal)
GS = grammatical subject


Los libros(GS) se (SP) perdieron. (Los libros fueron perdidos por alguien)
Los libros(Subject) se (IN) perdieron. (no hay agente) (Creo que ésta podría ser 'perderse')


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Hay 2 análisis posibles:
> SP = marca de pasiva refleja (SE Passive)
> IN = SE intrasitivador
> SI = marca de impersonal (SE Impersonal)
> GS = grammatical subject
> 
> 
> Los libros(GS) se (SP) perdieron. (Los libros fueron perdidos por alguien)
> Los libros(Subject) se (IN) perdieron. (no hay agente) (Creo que ésta podría ser 'perderse')


 
Que yo sepa sólo es posible el análisis como *pasiva refleja*:

Los libros se perdieron / Se perdieron los libros.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa sólo es posible el análisis como *pasiva refleja*:
> 
> Los libros se perdieron / Se perdieron los libros.


Creo que no hay una respuesta definitiva a tu pregunta. No obstante, dado que para que algo se pierda obligatoriamente debe haber alguien que no sepa donde está, considero que en la acción participa necesariamente un agente. Quiero decir que si no existiera nadie, nada podría perderse. Desde este punto de vista no puede ser voz media, pues existe un agente implícito que es aquel que subjetivamente percibe la pérdida.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que no hay una respuesta definitiva a tu pregunta. No obstante, dado que para que algo se pierda obligatoriamente debe haber alguien que no sepa donde está, considero que en la acción participa necesariamente un agente. Quiero decir que si no existiera nadie, nada podría perderse. Desde este punto de vista no puede ser voz media, pues existe un agente implícito que es aquel que subjetivamente percibe la pérdida.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Sí, sí, sí... Eso es.. Tienes toda la razón. Inherente en el verbo 'perder' es un 'agente' implícito. En 'La tierra se llena de flores', un ejemplo de la voz media, la acción es inherentemente sin agente. En inglés es posible decir 'The keys were lost' y 'The keys got lost' -- y hay una diferencia. En la primera -- sí había agente -- no mencionado. En la segunda -- las llaves estaban en tu casa y una inundación pasó y tu casa estuvo dañada. Ninguna persona perdió las llaves. ¿Puede distinguir tal diferencia el español?

Grant


----------



## Pitt

He sacado de internet este texto:

perderse: ¿*Se *(*te*) *perdieron las llaves del coche*? SIN Intransitivador Grupo B: Agente real [-animado]. Cambios físicos. Voz media

En el glosario de términos lingüísticos usados en el DPD se dice sobre la voz media:

*2. voz media.* Se dice tradicionalmente que están en voz media las oraciones cuyo sujeto designa la entidad a la que afecta el proceso denotado por el verbo, sin que exista o se presuponga un agente externo que origine dicho proceso, como _El barco se hundió_ o _María se ahogó_. En ellas se indica, simplemente, que al sujeto «le ocurre» algo y normalmente se construyen con un verbo en forma pronominal.

Por tanto creo que se trata efectivamente de una voz media.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> He sacado de internet este texto:
> 
> perderse: ¿*Se *(*te*) *perdieron las llaves del coche*? SIN Intransitivador Grupo B: Agente real [-animado]. Cambios físicos. Voz media
> 
> En el glosario de términos lingüísticos usados en el DPD se dice sobre la voz media:
> 
> *2. voz media.* Se dice tradicionalmente que están en voz media las oraciones cuyo sujeto designa la entidad a la que afecta el proceso denotado por el verbo, sin que exista o se presuponga un agente externo que origine dicho proceso, como _El barco se hundió_ o _María se ahogó_. En ellas se indica, simplemente, que al sujeto «le ocurre» algo y normalmente se construyen con un verbo en forma pronominal.
> 
> Por tanto creo que se trata efectivamente de una voz media.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Pero no podemos ignorar los ejemplos que da el DPD. ¿Te parece que nuestra oración es el mismo tipo? ¿Le esta 'ocurriendo algo' a las llaves? Ésa es la pregunta en este análisis. Piensa en el verbo para 'perder' en alemán. ¿"Perder" simplemente le ocurre 'a' algo - inherentemente - como en 'ahogar' o 'hundir'? A mí, claro que no. La linea que debiste subrayar es ésta: _..sin que exista o se presuponga un agente externo que *origine* dicho proceso -- _¿No te parece que se presupone un agente en la pérdida de estas llaves, uno que 'origine dicho proceso'? Las llaves, de seguro, no se perdieron a sí mismas. En la voz media no es posible que haya un agente que podría haberlo causado. Tiene que haber alguna causa pero no un agente identificable y la acción le tiene que estar *ocurriendo al* sujeto.

Por favor dinos tu fuente para esa cita arriba (no el DPD, sino la otra). La has usado varias veces y dudo que sea digno. "Perder" no se puede usar en voz media.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Outsider

NewdestinyX said:


> I call 'se' the "final frontier" of Spanish grammar. Is it used similarly in Portuguese?


"The final frontier" is an apt term. It's actually slightly more complex in Spanish than Portuguese. For example, the dative of interest is not used nearly as often in Portuguese as it is in Spanish, and also what you called the "total consumption _se_" is rare in Portuguese, if it exists at all. Still, I did not find it difficult to get the hang of them. In another discussion, an English speaker said that learning Dutch was more like remembering it. I have often felt that way about Spanish; although every now and then it manages to surprise me.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero no podemos ignorar los ejemplos que da el DPD. ¿Te parece que nuestra oración es el mismo tipo? ¿Le esta 'ocurriendo algo' a las llaves? Ésa es la pregunta en este análisis. Piensa en el verbo para 'perder' en alemán. ¿"Perder" simplemente le ocurre 'a' algo - inherentemente - como en 'ahogar' o 'hundir'? A mí, claro que no. La linea que debiste subrayar es ésta: _..sin que exista o se presuponga un agente externo que *origine* dicho proceso -- _¿No te parece que se presupone un agente en la pérdida de estas llaves, uno que 'origine dicho proceso'? Las llaves, de seguro, no se perdieron a sí mismas. En la voz media no es posible que haya un agente que podría haberlo causado. Tiene que haber alguna causa pero no un agente identificable y la acción le tiene que estar *ocurriendo al* sujeto.
> 
> Por favor dinos tu fuente para esa cita arriba (no el DPD, sino la otra). La has usado varias veces y dudo que sea digno. "Perder" no se puede usar en voz media.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Grant


 
Grant, estoy de acuerdo contigo: tiene que haber alguna causa, pero no un agente identificable. Pero este enlace me confunde:

http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache:wzbnNxa2q-oJ:www.unameseca.com/Publicaciones/Profesores/Araceli/apeq2003/BASE%2520DE%2520DATOS.xls+%22se+te+perdieron+las+llaves+del+coche%22&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=de

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Jeromed

Pitt said:


> Grant, estoy de acuerdo contigo: tiene que haber alguna causa, pero no un agente identificable.
> Pitt


 
Y en _el agua está hirviendo,_ ¿acaso no hay agente (el fuego)?. ¿O es que esa oración no es un ejemplo de voz media?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> Y en _el agua está hirviendo,_ ¿acaso no hay agente (el fuego)?. ¿O es que esa oración no es un ejemplo de voz media?



Hervir -- es un verbo interesante. Ya es 'intransitivo' y no hace falta un 'se'. A otros verbos de cocinar sí les hace falta un 'se' para transmitir la voz media.. pero 'hervir' no. Y por eso -- creo que el fuego puede ser un agente y 'hervir' no se usa en voz media. La 'voz media' no acepta 'agente'.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Grant, estoy de acuerdo contigo: tiene que haber alguna causa, pero no un agente identificable. Pero este enlace me confunde:
> 
> http://www.unameseca.com/Publicaciones/Profesores/Araceli/apeq2003/BASE%20DE%20DATOS.xls


Pitt, en serio, no te vuelvas loco con esto. Puedes catalogarla de voz media si consideras que no importa en absoluto el agente de la acción y, por tanto, la causa de la pérdida. En tal caso, se concibe _perderse _en el mismo "nivel" semántico que _romperse_: Un cambio de estado en el sujeto. Es el: _The keys got lost _inglés, que en español se traduce como _las llaves se perdieron_. _Your keys got lost _no tiene mala traslación al español en: _Se te perdieron las llaves_. Considerarla como voz media es una cuestión de preferencia personal, nada más. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> Y en _el agua está hirviendo,_ ¿acaso no hay agente (el fuego)?. ¿O es que esa oración no es un ejemplo de voz media?


Sí. Puedes considerarla voz media, como: "la puerta cierra mal". En ellas "...no aparece el argumento agente o causa y se destaca como sujeto la  entidad afectada por el proceso denotado por el verbo". [Eguren, Luis /  Fernández Soriano, Olga: _La terminología gramatical_. Madrid: Gredos,  2006, 104].

Cuando el verbo es pronominal la voz media se forma con _SE_ para expresar "...que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores". [DPD], o, _siguiendo con un ejemplo parecido al tuyo: "La pasta se cuece".

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Jeromed

Gracias por la respuesta, Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, Pedro.


Gracias a ti Jeromed .


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pitt, en serio, no te vuelvas loco con esto. Puedes catalogarla de voz media si consideras que no importa en absoluto el agente de la acción y, por tanto, la causa de la pérdida. En tal caso, se concibe _perderse _en el mismo "nivel" semántico que _romperse_: Un cambio de estado en el sujeto. Es el: _The keys got lost _inglés, que en español se traduce como _las llaves se perdieron_. _Your keys got lost _no tiene mala traslación al español en: _Se te perdieron las llaves_. Considerarla como voz media es una cuestión de preferencia personal, nada más.


 
¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Como ya has dicho el DPD defina la voz media así (usos de SE) :

También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «*voz media*», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._

A mi entender la voz media tiene un valor más semántico que sintáctico:

La causa no es conocida / no importa:
*Se* me perdieron las llaves.

La causa es inherente al sujeto:
La nieve *se *derritió por el calor.

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> A mi entender la voz media tiene un valor más semántico que sintáctico:
> 
> La causa no es conocida / no importa:
> *Se* me perdieron las llaves.
> 
> La causa es inherente al sujeto:
> La nieve *se *derritió por el calor.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


 

Hola a todos:

Si mi opinión te sirve de algo, yo sí estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

Salud


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Pedro! Como ya has dicho el DPD defina la voz media así (usos de SE) :
> 
> También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «*voz media*», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._
> 
> A mi entender la voz media tiene un valor más semántico que sintáctico:
> 
> La causa no es conocida / no importa:
> *Se* me perdieron las llaves.
> 
> La causa es inherente al sujeto:
> La nieve *se *derritió por el calor.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


Sí Pitt. Estoy de acuerdo. Algunas gramáticas que he consultado la consideran una cuestión semántica, otros gramáticos prefieren no considerarla siquiera. Lo importante es que, sea como fuere, el _SE _no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí. Puedes considerarla voz media, como: "la puerta cierra mal". En ellas "...no aparece el argumento agente o causa y se destaca como sujeto la  entidad afectada por el proceso denotado por el verbo". [Eguren, Luis /  Fernández Soriano, Olga: _La terminología gramatical_. Madrid: Gredos,  2006, 104].
> 
> Cuando el verbo es pronominal la voz media se forma con _SE_ para expresar "...que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores". [DPD], o, _siguiendo con un ejemplo parecido al tuyo: "La pasta se cuece".
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Pedro -- do you have a source that supports what you said in your opening paragraph that 'voz media' can be expressed without the 'se'. I would think that voz media would need 'se cierra mal' in your first sentence. I don't have any grammars that allow for voz media being expressed without the pronombre átono.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pedro -- do you have a source that supports what you said in your opening paragraph that 'voz media' can be expressed without the 'se'. I would think that voz media would need 'se cierra mal' in your first sentence. I don't have any grammars that allow for voz media being expressed without the pronombre átono.


Link.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pedro -- do you have a source that supports what you said in your opening paragraph that 'voz media' can be expressed without the 'se'. I would think that voz media would need 'se cierra mal' in your first sentence. I don't have any grammars that allow for voz media being expressed without the pronombre átono.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


_SE_ is used in _voz media _with pronominal verbs. However, pronominal verbs are not the only ones capable of expressing _voz media_. For example:

Faltaban muchas mesas.

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

hosec said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Si mi opinión te sirve de algo, yo sí estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Salud


 
¡Muchas gracias, hosec!

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí Pitt. Estoy de acuerdo. Algunas gramáticas que he consultado la consideran una cuestión semántica, otros gramáticos prefieren no considerarla siquiera. Lo importante es que, sea como fuere, el _SE _no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional.


 
¡Muchas gracias, Pedro!

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _SE_ is used in _voz media _with pronominal verbs. However, pronominal verbs are not the only ones capable of expressing _voz media_. For example:
> 
> Faltaban muchas mesas.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pedro.



I don't see that sentence as voz media. Verb has to act upon subject. That's not the case with faltar. I just disagree with that analysis.

Grant


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> I don't see that sentence as voz media. Verb has to act upon subject. That's not the case with faltar. I just disagree with that analysis.
> Grant


 
What voice is it then?  Just curious.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> What voice is it then?  Just curious.


So am I! 

«*Voz*
 Categoría gramatical mediante la cual se  expresa una determinada relación entre las funciones sintácticas que desempeñan  los argumentos de un verbo y las funciones semánticas a ellos asociadas. En  particular, la voz indica si el sujeto es ‘interior’ o ‘exterior’ al proceso  expresado por el verbo. Hay tres clases fundamentales de voz:
* voz activa*,  cuando el sujeto es el agente o causa de lo expresado por el predicado (_El  bedel cerró la puerta_),
* voz media*,  cuando no aparece el argumento agente o causa y se destaca como sujeto la  entidad afectada por el proceso denotado por el verbo (_La puerta no cierra  bien_), y
* voz pasiva*,  cuando el paciente de la acción expresada por el predicado se destaca como  sujeto y el agente aparece de modo opcional en forma de un sintagma encabezado  por la preposición _por_ (_La puerta fue cerrada por el bedel_).»
 [Eguren, Luis /  Fernández Soriano, Olga: _La terminología gramatical_. Madrid: Gredos,  2006, 104]


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _SE_ is used in _voz media _with pronominal verbs. However, pronominal verbs are not the only ones capable of expressing _voz media_. For example





> *voz media*,  cuando no aparece el argumento agente o causa y se destaca como sujeto la  entidad afectada por el proceso denotado por el verbo (_La puerta no cierra  bien_), ...



I agree with the definition your source gives. I just have a problem with their sentence example. The problem is that the verb 'cerrar' is an intransitive verb in that sentence but I'm not convinced it's also voz media.

The DPD gives only examples with 'se'. It's unlike the DPD to leave out an example if it is germane.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Okay -- I think I see my error. Middle voice isn't a function of transitive versus intransitive -- though I think most Middle Voice uses verb that are inherently intransitive or can be intransitivized with 'se'. It seems that 'cerrar' can be intranstive without se -- though most of my grammars show the Middle Voice usage with cerrar as using the 'se'.

La puerta se cierra bien.

And I agree -Faltaban muchas meses = voz media

Grant


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> La puerta se cierra bien.


 
*La puerta cierra bien* 
Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)

*La puerta se cierra bien* 
1) Impersonal construction: "One shuts the door properly"  
2) Passive Reflexive: "The door is closed properly."

Does that make sense?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> *La puerta cierra bien*
> Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)
> 
> *La puerta se cierra bien*
> 1) Impersonal construction: "One shuts the door properly"
> 2) Passive Reflexive: "The door is closed properly."
> 
> Does that make sense?


_La puerta se cierra bien_ can be considered voz media, too.

*La puerta cierra bien* 
Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)

*La puerta se cierra bien*
1)Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)
  2) Impersonal construction: "One shuts the door properly"  
3) Passive Reflexive: "The door is closed properly."

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> *La puerta cierra bien*
> Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)
> 
> *La puerta se cierra bien*
> 1) Impersonal construction: "One shuts the door properly"
> 2) Passive Reflexive: "The door is closed properly."
> 
> Does that make sense?



Well yes.. but according to my grammars -- the one with 'se cierra' can also have the middle voice meaning.  Though the passive reflexive one is a stretch without more context. In English "The door is closed properly" would more commonly be translated to: 'La puerta está cerrada bien'. 'It's in a "closed state". 

But I think we're all nearing agreement on this Middle Voice issue. A vast majority of Middle Voice usages in Spanish are achieved with 'SE' unless the verb is already intransitive without the SE -- but the issue is the action of verb acting upon the subject inherently without and agent possible or a cause mentioned -- though the cause could be mentioned after 'por' or 'a causa de'.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> _La puerta se cierra bien_ can be considered voz media, too.
> 
> *La puerta cierra bien*
> Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)
> 
> *La puerta se cierra bien*
> 1)Middle Voice:  "The door closes well" (it's been mounted correctly, all hinges work, etc.)
> 2) Impersonal construction: "One shuts the door properly"
> 3) Passive Reflexive: "The door is closed properly."
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pedro.



Ah -- ya le mencionaste esto a Jeromed.. ;-) -- ¿Opinas que la versión con 'se' es más común para comunicar el sentido de la voz media con el verbo cerrar -- o no?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> In English "The door is closed properly" would more commonly be translated to: 'La puerta está cerrada bien bien cerrada'.





NewdestinyX said:


> Ah -- ya le mencionaste esto a Jeromed.. ;-) -- ¿Opinas que la versión con 'se' es más común para comunicar el sentido de la voz media con el verbo cerrar -- o no?


El del ejemplo [La puerta cierra bien] es un caso raro Grant, porque, paradójicamente, expresa a la perfección la voz media, creo que incluso algo mejor que con _SE_. Esto ocurre porque deja muy clara la inexistencia de agente: Es "responsabilidad" de la puerta cerrar bien o mal, nadie influye en ello. En cambio, no puedes decir _la puerta cierra _[por el viento]. Debes decir _la puerta se cierra_ [por el viento]. Pensando en todo esto me he dado cuenta de que es más probable que digamos _la puerta no cierra bien _si nadie la está manipulando. Y _la puerta no se cierra bien_ en caso contrario. Este último caso es voz pasiva y el primero voz media.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El del ejemplo [La puerta cierra bien] es un caso raro Grant, porque, paradójicamente, expresa a la perfección la voz media, creo que incluso algo mejor que con _SE_. Esto ocurre porque deja muy clara la inexistencia de agente: Es "responsabilidad" de la puerta cerrar bien o mal, nadie influye en ello. En cambio, no puedes decir _la puerta cierra _[por el viento]. Debes decir _la puerta se cierra_ [por el viento]. Pensando en todo esto me he dado cuenta de que es más probable que digamos _la puerta no cierra bien _si nadie la está manipulando. Y _la puerta no se cierra bien_ en caso contrario. Este último caso es voz pasiva y el primero voz media.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Ah -- perfecto.. Una buena explicación, Pedro.. Y eso fue mi argumento.. A mí, como Pitt, me gusta mucho buscar la razón exacta y completa por la que un uso existe y los "puntales"(??) sintácticos de cada uno. Pero después de un punto cierto los casos 'raros' tienden a tomar el mando y de ese modo confundir el tema demasiado por ocultarlo. ¿No te parece?. Creo que estás diciendo que -- aunque la oración "la puerta cierra bien" sea *un* ejemplo perfectísimo de los semánticos de la voz media, usando la definición pura, asímismo es una oración rara y por tanto probablemente no se debería usar para demostrar el caso típico de la voz media; la cual se construirá, la inmensa mayoría de veces, con 'se'. ¿Verdad?

Al final -- mi meta siempre es compartirles los usos más comunes a mis estudiantes -- no simplemente los más fáciles. Así que sí les enseño sobre la voz media en inglés y español. Pero nunca usaría un ejemplo como 'la puerta cierra bien'. Creo que si no hay ninguna causa posible para(por?) la acción al sujeto -- en la mayoría de casos no es la voz media 'típica'. Tu ejemplo con 'por el viento' hace claro eso. No es posible --> La puerta abre por el viento." -- Pero sí es posible --> "La puerta se abre por el viento." Ambos de estos 'se's' (con 'cerrar' o 'abrir') son 'se intranstivador'/marca de la voz media y no tienen ninguna función sintáctica. Como dice el DPD:



> También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «voz media», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre *lo denotado por el verbo*, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Ah -- perfecto.. Una buena explicación, Pedro.. Y eso fue mi argumento Eso es lo que quería decir. YoA mí, como a Pitt, me gusta mucho buscar la razón exacta y [la explicación] completa por la que del porqué de un uso existe y/así como los 'recalzados de cimiento'/las bases sintácticos de cada uno. Pero después de un punto cierto cierto punto los casos 'raros' tienden a tomar el mando y _de ese modo_ confundir/terminan confundiendo el tema demasiado. ¿No te parece?. Creo que estás diciendo que -- aunque la oración "la puerta cierra bien" sea un ejemplo perfectísimo de la voz media, usando la definición pura, también es una oración rara y, por tanto, probablemente no se debería usar para demostrar/mostrar/enseñar el caso típico de la voz media/no se debería usar como modelo de voz media, ¿verdad? Al final -- mi meta siempre es compartirles compartir con  mis estudiantes los usos más comunes a mis estudiantes -- no simplemente los más fáciles. Así que sí les enseño _sobre_ la voz media en inglés y español. Pero nunca usaría un ejemplo como 'la puerta cierra bien'. Creo que si no hay una causa posible para(por?) la acción al del sujeto -- en la mayoría de casos no es la voz media 'típica'. Tu ejemplo con 'por el viento' hace claro  patente/deja claro es*t*o. No es posible --> La puerta abre por el viento." -- Pero sí es posible --> "La puerta se abre por el viento." Ambos de estos 'se's' (con 'cerrar' o 'abrir') son [ejemplos de] 'se intranstivador' y no tienen ninguna función sintáctica. Como dice el DPD:


I wonder why in the world you want to teach your students the _voz media_. I'm flabbergasted .


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> I wonder why in the world you want to teach your students the _voz media_. I'm flabbergasted .



LOL!! Well it's not simply teaching the 'Middle Voice' as opposed to active and passive -- but rather because they need to understand how 'se' is used to make instransitive verbs that show this unique action of the verb upon the subject. ALL the time my students end up doing this:

The glass broke. -->El vaso rompió.
The window opened. --> La ventana abrió.
The door closed. --> La puerta cerró.
The car stopped --> El carro paró.

In each case there-- you have "middle voice" -- and the 'se' would be added there to make the most commonly correct translation ¿no?. They need to know why -- here's my explanation in my course. See if you agree with my explanation.

*Case #9-'SE' For Stating ‘Happenings’ and ‘Movement’ from an Unknown Cause*
•In the ‘active voice’ we say, “Juan broke the glass”, in the ‘passive voice’ –“The glass was broken by Juan”. But we ALSO say: “The glass broke/got broken” – or “the ball rolled” or “the rain stopped”, where we’re stating a ‘happening’ or ‘movement’ from some unmentioned or unknown cause. ‘Se’ is often used as a marker of this happening/movement. In English, to indicate this, some verbs use the form: «object + verb», where others must use: «object + ‘get(s)/got’ + verb».

The meeting ended.
_La reunión se terminó._

The door {got} opened.
_Se abrió la puerta._

My key always seems to get stuck.
_Parece que mi llave siempre se atasca._

The ship had sunk.
_El barco se había hundido._

The cars stopped.
_Los carros se pararon._

The connection would get closed if...
_La conexión se cerraría si…_
​
*NOTE* It’s important to point out that not all verbs can be expressed as «object + happening/movement» in English or Spanish. In the Spanish, verbs that can’t express this happening/movement from an unknown cause automatically then, in a construction like the above, become a SE Passive which will be covered in the the next section on page 20 and there the SE indicates that “someone” did the action even though they’re not mentioned; e.g. “Se mencionó el título” and  “Se trajeron las pinturas” both signify that someone, with intention, “mentioned the title”  and “brought the pictures” though the “someone” is not mentioned in the sentence. There are also some verbs that don’t need the ‘se’ to express ‘happening’ like ‘hervir’ (to boil). Appendix D contains some common ‘happening/movement’ verbs.


----------



## Ynez

Muy bien todos esos ejemplos Newdestiny, y sí es verdad que el verbo "hervir" es especial, porque otros del estilo se expresarían con "se" y este no:

El agua se congela a 0 ºC.

El hierro se funde a X ºF.

El agua hierve a 100 ºC.


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> I wonder why in the world you want to teach your students the _voz media_. I'm flabbergasted .


 
 jajaja. ¿Discusiones bizantinas, éstas sobre la 'voz media'? 
He consultado en el Foro Cervantes, y realmente es un asunto acerca del cual los gramáticos no se han puesto de acuerdo. Incluso ¡hay quienes piensan que la 'voz media' no existe en castellano! El propio _Esbozo_ de la RAE ni siquiera la menciona--o por lo menos yo no he encontrado ningún comentario al respecto. Esperemos a ver qué dice la nueva _Gramática_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> jajaja. ¿Discusiones bizantinas, éstas sobre la 'voz media'?
> He consultado en el Foro Cervantes, y realmente es un asunto acerca del cual los gramáticos no se han puesto de acuerdo. Incluso ¡hay quienes piensan que la 'voz media' no existe en castellano! El propio _Esbozo_ de la RAE ni siquiera la menciona--o por lo menos yo no he encontrado ningún comentario al respecto. Esperemos a ver qué dice la nueva _Gramática_.



Se menciona en ambos el DPD y tiene una definición el el DRAE. Pero coincidimos en cuanto a 'una discusión bizantina'. En inglés lo tenemos y es muy notable. No hay otra manera de explicar esto:

John broke the glass -- voz activa
The glass was broken by John -- voz pasiva
Teh glass broke. -- ??
The car stopped. -- ??
The door opened. --??

What voice are those last three? If not 'Middle Voice" then how do you explain them and then get them over into Spanish? So this is an issue for English speakers learning Spanish -- and not a necessary topic for NSS (native Spanish Speakers) probably. And I'm not sure in the context I'm posing (English to Spanish) if it's purely a semantic issue either. The syntax is different in the last three than the other two. It shares 'subject and predicate' in common with the active voice --but that's it for syntactic similarities.

Mi 2 centavos,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Muy bien todos esos ejemplos Newdestiny, y sí es verdad que el verbo "hervir" es especial, porque otros del estilo se expresarían con "se" y este no:
> 
> El agua se congela a 0 ºC.
> 
> El hierro se funde a X ºF.
> 
> El agua hierve a 100 ºC.



Gracias Ynez por tu comentario sobre mis ejemplos en el curso. ¿Puedes pensar de otros verbos de movimiento inherente o de cocinar (o algo diferente) que puedan expresarse 'sin' el "se" cuando se expresa simplemente una 'ocurrencia'?

Gracias de antemano,
Grant


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> Se menciona en ambos el DPD y tiene una definición el el DRAE.  Es poco lo que se dice, para un tema tan espinoso.
> 
> John broke the glass -- voz activa
> The glass was broken by John -- voz pasiva
> Teh glass broke. -- ??
> The car stopped. -- ??
> The door opened. --??
> 
> What voice are those last three?
> 
> I'm not arguing either way, just mentioning what I've been able to scoop up regarding this topic. From what I've read, the issue is not a settled one in English either.
> 
> Apparently, many would argue that, in English, those last three sentences are in the active voice!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> jajaja. ¿Discusiones bizantinas, éstas sobre la 'voz media'?
> He consultado en el Foro Cervantes, y realmente es un asunto acerca del cual los gramáticos no se han puesto de acuerdo. Incluso ¡hay quienes piensan que la 'voz media' no existe en castellano! El propio _Esbozo_ de la RAE ni siquiera la menciona--o por lo menos yo no he encontrado ningún comentario al respecto. Esperemos a ver qué dice la nueva _Gramática_.


.


----------



## NewdestinyX

I agree -- they do say pretty little about it. The problem is that in English teh difference between Active Voice and Middle voice is clearly marked in Spanish with the 'se' instransitivador. So getting the English mind to recognize the difference between:

John closed the door.. and .. The door closed.(on its own) is important when going over to the Spanish. That's the only reason I teach "Middle Voice" at all.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> I agree -- they do say pretty little about it. The problem is that in English teh difference between Active Voice and Middle voice is clearly marked in Spanish with the 'se' instransitivador. So getting the English mind to recognize the difference between:
> 
> John closed the door.. and .. The door closed.(on its own) is important when going over to the Spanish. That's the only reason I teach "Middle Voice" at all.
> 
> Grant


 
Quisiera saber si estas traducciones son correctas:

John closed the door > John cerró la puerta [C.D.]
The door closed [on its own] > La puerta [Sujeto] se cerró.

Que yo sepa _La puerta se cerró_ es una voz media.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa _La puerta se cerró_ es una voz media.


 

Depende. Mira:

_Juan dijo que alguien cerrara la puerta para empezar la reunión. Una vez *se había cerrado la puerta*, comenzó a hablar._

Yo aquí le veo un claro significado pasivo e impersonal, ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si estas traducciones son correctas:
> 
> John closed the door > John cerró la puerta [C.D.]
> The door closed [on its own] > La puerta [Sujeto] se cerró.
> 
> Que yo sepa _La puerta se cerró_ es una voz media.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Tu ejemplo viene al pelo para explicar mi postura. La respuesta es: ¡Depende del contexto! Me da la sensación de que hay quien estudia la voz media como el que estudia los usos del subjuntivo o qué es un complemento directo. Para mí tal idea es de todo punto equivocada. La voz media es, creo yo, una cuestión semántica. Si por "on its own" te refieres a que no hubo participación de un agente voluntario, entonces estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero por sí misma no puede decirse si es pasiva-impersonal o media...

La puerta se cerró {por el viento} >> Voz media.
La puerta se cerró {para que no entrara el viento} >> Pasiva.


De lo que se colige que no es una clasificación sintáctica...

Un saludo,

Pedro.

 P.D.:*
al **pelo**.* * 2.     * loc. adv. coloq. A punto, con toda exactitud, a medida del deseo.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La voz media es, creo yo, una cuestión semántica. Si por "on its own" te refieres a que no hubo participación de un agente voluntario, entonces estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero por sí misma no puede decirse si es pasiva-impersonal o media...
> 
> La puerta se cerró {por el viento} >> Voz media.
> La puerta se cerró {para que no entrara el viento} >> Pasiva.
> 
> 
> De lo que se colige que no es una clasificación sintáctica...


 
¡Pedro, te agradezco tu aclaración! Ahora lo entiendo: La voz media es una cuestión semántica, en otras palabras: depende del contexto.

*Voz media*:
La puerta se cerró [accidental].
El DPD dice sobre la voz media: _al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe._
SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (marca del verbo intransitivo _cerrarse_)

*Pasiva refleja*:
Se cerró la puerta a las diez >
La puerta fue cerrada a las diez.
SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (marca de la _pasiva refleja_)

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si estas traducciones son correctas:
> 
> John closed the door > John cerró la puerta [C.D.]
> The door closed [on its own] > La puerta [Sujeto] se cerró.
> 
> Que yo sepa _La puerta se cerró_ es una voz media.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Pitt -- éste es el porqué de que haya nombrado el estudiar de 'se' «la frontera final».  Como Hosec y Pedro te han dicho ya -- depende. De seguro tu primer ejemplo es perfecto. Pero en el segundo podría ser SE pasiva, SE impersonal o la voz media (deberíamos cambiar nuestra nomenclatura para «voz media» a algo sintáctico puesto que las gramáticas no tienen información sintáctica sobre ella. Sintácticamente esta «marca de ocurrencias sin agente posible» son casos de 'se' intransitivador)

En mis estudios -- sí hay una manera en que el hispanohablante diferencia entre el sentido de 'ocurrencia sin agente posible' y la 'voz pasiva' si existiría ambegüedad alguna (lo cual en la inmensa mayoría de veces, en la mente de un nativo, no hay).

_ La puerta se cerró_ = (se entendería como 'se intransitivo' -- solo una ocurrencia sin agente posible)
_ La puerta la cerraron._ = (se usa para transmitir un agente no conocido)

Mi conclusión es esto: Solo en situaciones donde habría ambegüedades, elegiría el hispanohablante la opción con 'se' para transmitir la voz media y la con la 3ra persona plural impersonal para transmitir la pasiva (aunque esa forma es en efecto una voz activa).

En mi curso, como ya habrás visto hace unos mensajes - enseño este uso de 'se' como: «Se» para marcar las 'ocurrencias' sin que se sepa la causa ni haya la posibilidad de un agente. Este tipo de «se» suele aparecer solo con verbos de movimiento inherente (abrir, cerrar, parar, etc), verbos de cocincar (congelar, etc) y verbos que hablan de ocurrencias en naturaleza (llenar de flores, etc) -- y sí hay más. Puedes leer sobre este grupos de verbos en inglés por buscar la palabra 'ergative verbs'. En inglés se marcan estos verbos con «objeto + verbo» u «objeto + to get + participio pasado».

Espero que eso te haya ayduado,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

No tengo clara la idea de "ergative verbs", pero de la lista de Wikipedia, te comento lo que entiendo:

Ergative verbs can be divided into several categories:

Verbs suggesting a change of state — _break (romperse)_, _burst (estallar)_, _melt (fundirse)_, _tear_ (romperse)
Verbs of cooking — _bake (asarse)_, _boil (hervir)_, _cook (cocinarse)_, _fry_ (freírse)
Verbs of movement — _move (moverse)_, _shake (agitarse)_, _sweep_, _turn_ (girar)
Verbs involving vehicles — _drive_, _fly (volar)_, _reverse (invertirse)_, _sail_ (navegar)
estallar, hervir, girar, volar, navegar no llevan "se" de intransitividad.

Con "drive" no se me ha ocurrido ningún ejemplo intransitivo, y "sweep" creo que en cada frase inglesa se dirá de una forma diferente en español.


Otros verbos importantes que no llevan *se* en su uso intransitivo:

suceder, pasar (en el mismo sentido de suceder/ocurrir), ocurrir

Eso sucedió el año pasado.
Pasó hace mucho tiempo.
No sé cuándo ocurrió.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> No tengo clara la idea de "ergative verbs", pero de la lista de Wikipedia, te comento lo que entiendo:
> 
> Ergative verbs can be divided into several categories:
> Verbs suggesting a change of state — _break (romperse)_, _burst (estallar)_, _melt (fundirse)_, _tear_ (romperse)
> Verbs of cooking — _bake (asarse)_, _boil (hervir)_, _cook (cocinarse)_, _fry_ (freírse)
> Verbs of movement — _move (moverse)_, _shake (agitarse)_, _sweep_, _turn_ (girar)
> Verbs involving vehicles — _drive_, _fly (volar)_, _reverse (invertirse)_, _sail_ (navegar)
> estallar, hervir, girar, volar, navegar no llevan "se" de intransitividad.
> 
> Con "drive" no se me ha ocurrido ningún ejemplo intransitivo, y "sweep" creo que en cada frase inglesa se dirá de una forma diferente en español.
> 
> 
> Otros verbos importantes que no llevan *se* en su uso intransitivo:
> 
> suceder, pasar (en el mismo sentido de suceder/ocurrir), ocurrir
> 
> Esó sucedió el año pasado.
> Pasó hace mucho tiempo.
> No sé cuándo ocurrió.



THANK YOU, Ynez for finding that. I had seen that a while ago -- In fact I changed my course to include the terms verbs of 'occurrence and movement' after reading that list a while back. What makes it difficult, for the Spanish, is that as you've pointed out -- many ergative verbs don't need 'se' in Spanish to express the intransitivity. But many more do.

Very helpful post, Ynez!!

Grant


----------



## Ynez

Yes, I understand all this use of "se" must be truly difficult, with so many different meanings and exceptions.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> No tengo clara la idea de "ergative verbs", pero de la lista de Wikipedia, te comento lo que entiendo:
> 
> Ergative verbs can be divided into several categories:
> Verbs suggesting a change of state — _break (romperse)_, _burst (estallar)_, _melt (fundirse)_, _tear_ (romperse)
> Verbs of cooking — _bake (asarse)_, _boil (hervir)_, _cook (cocinarse)_, _fry_ (freírse)
> Verbs of movement — _move (moverse)_, _shake (agitarse)_, _sweep_, _turn_ (girar)
> Verbs involving vehicles — _drive_, _fly (volar)_, _reverse (invertirse)_, _sail_ (navegar)
> estallar, hervir, girar, volar, navegar no llevan "se" de intransitividad.
> 
> Con "drive" no se me ha ocurrido ningún ejemplo intransitivo, y "sweep" creo que en cada frase inglesa se dirá de una forma diferente en español.
> 
> 
> Otros verbos importantes que no llevan *se* en su uso intransitivo:
> 
> suceder, pasar (en el mismo sentido de suceder/ocurrir), ocurrir
> 
> Eso sucedió el año pasado.
> Pasó hace mucho tiempo.
> No sé cuándo ocurrió.


Creo que echándole imaginación podemos usarlos también en voz media con _SE_. Allá voy:
Hervir >> _¡Anímate a encontrar tu propio ejemplo, campeón! Yo no encontré ninguno_.
Estallar >> Metí la botella en el congelador y se estalló.
Girar >> Las veletas se giran encarando el viento.
Volar >> Cierra la ventana que se vuelan los papeles.
Navegar >> _¡Anímate a encontrar tu propio ejemplo, campeón! Yo no encontré ninguno_.
Conducir >> Se conduce en la vida con maestría.
Suceder >> Los hechos se suceden.
Pasar >> Se pasan los días: todos iguales.
Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Creo que echándole imaginación podemos usarlos también en voz media con _SE_. Allá voy:
> Hervir >> Si la temperatura alcanza cierto límite el líquido se hierve.
> Estallar >> Metí la botella en el congelador y se estalló.
> Girar >> Las veletas se giran encarando el viento.
> Volar >> Cierra la ventana que se vuelan los papeles.
> Navegar >> Con este viento se navega a cinco nudos sin dificultad.
> Conducir >> Se conduce en la vida con maestría.
> Suceder >> Los hechos se suceden.
> Pasar >> Se pasan los días: todos iguales.
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



I agree with all your examples there, Pedro -- except I thought that a native once told me that 'hervir' breaks the rule and could appear without the 'se' in your first example. Did I misunderstand? "hervir" is already 'intransitive without the se''. ¿Qué me falta?

Grant


----------



## Jellby

NewdestinyX said:


> I agree with all your examples there, Pedro -- except I thought that a native once told me that 'hervir' breaks the rule and could appear without the 'se' in your first example. Did I misunderstand? "hervir" is already 'intransitive without the se''. ¿Qué me falta?



Estoy de acuerdo, yo nunca diría que un líquido "se hierve", sino que "hierve".

Tampoco me cuadra el caso de navegar ("con este viento se navega a cinco nudos sin dificultad"), que para mí es una impersonal, podría sustituirse el "se" por "uno" y significa prácticamente lo mismo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> I agree with all your examples there, Pedro -- except I thought that a native once told me that 'hervir' breaks the rule and could appear without the 'se' in your first example. Did I misunderstand? "hervir" is already 'intransitive without the se''. ¿Qué se me falta escapa?
> 
> Grant


No se te escapa nada. Simplemente le he echado algo de imaginación...  



Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, yo nunca diría que un líquido "se hierve", sino que "hierve".
> 
> Tampoco me cuadra el caso de navegar ("con este viento se navega a cinco nudos sin dificultad"), que para mí es una impersonal, podría sustituirse el "se" por "uno" y significa prácticamente lo mismo.


Vaya, parece que a esta le eché más que imaginación algo de cara... Lo intenté ...


----------



## Ynez

El que sí se dice muchas veces con *se* es *estallar*, que yo lo puse sin *se* arriba:

(Se) ha estallado la botella porque llevaba demasiado tiempo en el congelador.

Pero:

El coche estalló al cabo de 2 minutos. (aquí no decimos nunca *se*)

He estado pensando que, en general, cuando estos verbos se dicen con "se" es porque también existen como transitivos, o tienen otro significado.

Creo que podríamos empezar un tema titulado "se intransitivo" y profundizar poco a poco en este tema, si os animáis.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> El que sí se dice muchas veces con *se* es *estallar*, que yo lo puse sin *se* arriba:
> 
> (Se) ha estallado la botella porque llevaba demasiado tiempo en el congelador.


 
A mi entender en todo caso es correcto: La botella ha estallado.

No estoy seguro, pero creo que es incorrecto: *La botella se ha estallado. 
Que yo sepa el verbo _estallarse_ no existe.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Yo no sé si es correcto o no, pero en ejemplos con botellas, globos, vasos...sí que decimos "estallarse", al menos yo lo digo. Pero no estoy segura de si es correcto o no 

Lo que también es verdad es que esos mismos ejemplos se pueden decir sin *se*, así que se podría tratar de un caso de esos de énfasis informal. Quizás porque en estos casos el significado es el mismo que el de "romperse". Cuando significa "explotar" lo decimos sin *se*.

El globo (se) ha estallado.
El vaso estaba demasiado frío y (se) estalló al echarle agua caliente.


----------



## baz259

Hola, why can’t I just say? He perdido miss llaves, puede ayudarme mirar para las.
can you tell me what is wrong with this sentence.
thanks
barry


----------



## Ynez

*He perdido mis llaves* es correcto.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo no sé si es correcto o no, pero en ejemplos con botellas, globos, vasos...sí que decimos "estallarse", al menos yo lo digo. Pero no estoy segura de si es correcto o no
> 
> Lo que también es verdad es que esos mismos ejemplos se pueden decir sin *se*, así que se podría tratar de un caso de esos de énfasis informal. Quizás porque en estos casos el significado es el mismo que el de "romperse". Cuando significa "explotar" lo decimos sin *se*.
> 
> El globo (se) ha estallado.
> El vaso estaba demasiado frío y (se) estalló al echarle agua caliente.


 
Busqueda en google:

La botella estalló: 58 entradas
La botella se estalló: --

El vaso estalló: 69 entradas
El vaso se estalló: --

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> A mi entender en todo caso es correcto: La botella ha estallado.
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero creo que es incorrecto: *La botella se ha estallado.
> Que yo sepa el verbo _estallarse_ no existe.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Pitt, acuérdate de que ya hemos aprendido en este hilo que cuando 'se' está funcionando como marca (Pasiva Refleja, SE Impersonal, SE Accidental, SE Intransitivador, etc).. no suele haber entrada en el dicc. de un uso 'pronominal' para ese verbo; o la entrada del verbo pronominal no cuadra con el sentido del verbo cuando aparece el 'se' - tal como 'perderse' no existe con el sentido de 'no hallar algo que se posee'. Porque no exista 'estallarse'  no significa que "estallar" no puede aparecer con 'se'. ¿Tiene sentido eso?

Supongo que tenemos que aceptar esta noción: Cuando el 'se' no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica '*no*' siempre signiifica que es parte de un verbo pronominal. Puede ser también solo una marca. ¿Estás de acuerdo?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

baz259 said:


> Hola, why can’t I just say? He perdido miss llaves, puede ayudarme mirar para las.
> can you tell me what is wrong with this sentence.
> thanks
> barry



It is perfectly correct. --but it's a direct translation from English. YOu would be understood -- just tagged as a foreigner.. which is fine for a while. But eventually we all want to sound more fluent. That's all.

The vastly more common way native speakers say "I have lost my keys" is "Se me han perdido las llaves." -- just learn to memorize an 'in between' language as your are learning. For accidental mishaps -- say in your head: On me, they have lost themselves the keys. And then take that over into Spanish.

Ciao,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt, acuérdate de que ya hemos aprendido en este hilo que cuando 'se' está funcionando como marca (Pasiva Refleja, SE Impersonal, SE Accidental, SE Intransitivador, etc).. no suele haber entrada en el dicc. de un uso 'pronominal' para ese verbo; o la entrada del verbo pronominal no cuadra con el sentido del verbo cuando aparece el 'se' - tal como 'perderse' no existe con el sentido de 'no hallar algo que se posee'.


 
La entrada _verbo pronominal_ depende del diccionario. En el DRAE no hay una entrada _pronominal_ referido a una cosa como sujeto. Pero en el diccionario Salamanca existe una entrada en este sentido:

*perder*: v.prnl.16 No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>: _Se me han perdido los guantes. _

En mi opinión ese SE se puede interpretar como SE accidental o como parte del verbo pronominal _perderse_. Sea como sea en todo caso SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctia.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> La entrada _verbo pronominal_ depende del diccionario. En el DRAE no hay una entrada _pronominal_ referido a una cosa como sujeto. Pero en el diccionario Salamanca existe una entrada en este sentido:
> 
> *perder*: v.prnl.16 No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>: _Se me han perdido los guantes. _
> 
> En mi opinión ese SE se puede interpretar como SE accidental o como parte del verbo pronominal _perderse_. Sea como sea en todo caso SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctia.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Había pensado que hemos concluido este tema sobre -- perderse. El Dicc Salamanca no 'lleva el mismo peso' en cuanto a autoridad -- como el DRAE. Simplemente 'listan' como pronominal el uso de SE accidental. Aunque agradezco su 'opinión' -- no es normal ni de 'precisión' su entrada número 16. Los verbos que tienen un verbo pronominal como un homólogo al uso transitivo/intransitivo 'nunca' tienen la misma definición como la otra. Nota que los verbos que se listan U.t.c.prnl pueden tener la misma definición con el pronobmre como sin él. "Perder" no se lista con "U.t.c.prnl" en ninguna de sus definiciones en el DRAE. Sí hay varias definiciones pronominales para 'perder' pero ninguna con la definición : No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>. Y eso es mi argumento central.

Romperse tiene 'U.t.c.prnl' --pero simplemente tiene el mismo sentido como el verbo transitivo -- así, de nuevo, no es un verbo 'prnl' cuando está transmitiendo el sentido transitivo -- tal como hemos concluido que 'lavar' no puede ser 'pronominal' -- sino 'U.t.c.prnl' y sí sabemos que el 'se' en 'lavar' sí tiene función sintáctica. 

Quédate con el DRAE como tu fuente para entender los tipos de papeles sintácticos que quieres aprender. Se escribe con el 'se' adjunto (como 'pronominal') solo verbos pronominales con definiciones distintas de la definición transitiva/intransitiva -- por lo general.

Perderse = que una persona se perdería en el bosque
Perder = no hallar algo que se poseía
Perdérsele = perder algo sin querer

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> "Perder" no se lista con "U.t.c.prnl" en ninguna de sus definiciones en el DRAE. Sí hay varias definiciones pronominales para 'perder' pero ninguna con la definición : No encontrar <una cosa que se poseía>. Y eso es mi argumento central.
> 
> Perderse = que una persona se perdería en el bosque
> Perder = no hallar algo que se poseía
> Perdérsele = perder algo sin querer


 
¡Hola Grant, lo has explicado bien! 

Otro ejemplo: _Me perdí en el bosque / Te _perdiste_ en el bosque ..._
Aquí se trata del verbo pronominal *perderse*.

Mi análisis de *perder*:
Perdí los guantes = correcto
Me perdí los guantes = incorrecto (según el DRAE no se usa como prnl.)
Se me perdieron los guantes = correcto (SE accidentâl)

Mi análisis de *estallar*:
La botella estalló = correcto
La botella se estalló = incorrecto (según el DRAE no se usa como prnl.)
Se me estalló la botella = correcto (SE accidental)

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Hola Grant, lo has explicado bien!
> 
> Otro ejemplo: _Me perdí en el bosque / Te _perdiste_ en el bosque ..._
> Aquí se trata del verbo pronominal *perderse*.
> 
> Mi análisis de *perder*:
> Perdí los guantes = correcto
> Me perdí los guantes = incorrecto (no se usa como prnl.)
> Se me perdieron los guantes = correcto (SE accidentâl)
> 
> Mi análisis de *estallar*:
> La botella estalló = correcto
> La botella se estalló = incorrecto (no se usa como prnl.)
> Se me estalló la botella = correcto (SE accidental)
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Hola Pitt:

Me resulta curioso que admitas: _Se me estalló la botella_, pero no: _Se estalló la botella_. Quiero decir que no necesitas el _SE_ en casos como:

El petardo me estalló en la mano.

No creo que la línea divisoria entre verbos pronominales conjugados en 3.ª persona y _SE _accidentales esté muy definida.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Me resulta curioso que admitas: _Se me estalló la botella_, pero no: _Se estalló la botella_.


 
Hola Perdo:

Según el DRAE *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (= con SE):

*estallar**.*
(Metát. de un ant. _*astellar_, hacerse astillas).
*1. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Henderse o reventar de golpe, con chasquido o estruendo.

Por eso creo, que es incorrecto: *_La botella se estalló / Se estalló la botella_. 
Pero creo, que es correcto: _La botella estalló / Estalló la botella_.

¿Qué opinas?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Según el DRAE *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (= con SE)



... y sin embargo se usa.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Según el DRAE *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (= con SE):
> 
> *estallar**.*
> (Metát. de un ant. _*astellar_, hacerse astillas).
> *1. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Henderse o reventar de golpe, con chasquido o estruendo.
> 
> Por eso creo, que es incorrecto: *_La botella se estalló / Se estalló la botella_.
> Pero creo, que es correcto: _La botella estalló / Estalló la botella_.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Pitt -- Estás siendo demasiado 'estricto' en tu aplicación. Tienes toda la razón en lo de que 'estallarse' no existe. Pero -- no te olvides del SE enfático (Dativo Ético). En 'la botella (se) estalló' el 'se' es simplemente un dativo ético. De ahí que sea correcto y sea sintáctimente exactamente igual con "la botella estalló".

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jellby said:


> ... y sin embargo se usa.



Pero creo que, aquí, tratamos de diferenciar enter lo que 'se usa'(algunas veces 'admitido' por la RAE, a veces, no) y lo que 'es correcto' (prescrito por la RAE). 

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Perdo:
> 
> Según el DRAE *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (= con SE):
> 
> *estallar**.*
> (Metát. de un ant. _*astellar_, hacerse astillas).
> *1. *intr. Dicho de una cosa: Henderse o reventar de golpe, con chasquido o estruendo.
> 
> Por eso creo, que es incorrecto: *_La botella se estalló / Se estalló la botella_.
> Pero creo, que es correcto: _La botella estalló / Estalló la botella_.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Respóndeme primero si te parece correcta: Se me estalló la botella, y a continuación te digo qué me parece .


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Respóndeme primero si te parece correcta: Se me estalló la botella, y a continuación te digo qué me parece .


 
A mi entender es totalmente correcto: Se me estalló la botella (SE accidental).

Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> A mi entender es totalmente correcto: Se me estalló la botella (SE accidental).
> 
> Pitt


¿Acaso: <<_se derrama el café>> _no es también accidental, Pitt? La diferencia con: _<<se me/te/le/nos/os/les derrama el café>>_ es que en esta última se indica o bien quién lo derrama, o bien sobre quién lo derrama, o bien de quién es el café. Tanto un _SE _como el otro no tienen función sintáctica y son _accidentales_ en cuanto a su significado, es decir_,_ demuestran que la acción llevada a cabo por un ser no es intencionada sino    accidental.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Acaso: <<_se derrama el café>> _no es también accidental, Pitt? La diferencia con: _<<se me/te/le/nos/os/les derrama el café>>_ es que en esta última se indica o bien quién lo derrama, o bien sobre quién lo derrama, o bien de quién es el café. Tanto un _SE _como el otro no tienen función sintáctica y son _accidentales_ en cuanto a su significado, es decir_,_ demuestran que la acción llevada a cabo por un ser no es intencionada sino accidental.


 
Pedro, según el DRAE el verbo *derramar* se usa también como pronominal:

*derramar**.*(De _ramo_).
*1. *tr. Verter, esparcir cosas líquidas o menudas. *U. t. c. prnl*.

Por eso es correcto: El café se derramó.

Pero según el DRAE y el diccionario Salamanca el verbo *estallar* nunca se usa como pronominal.

Otro ejemplo de google:

Las bombas estallaron:     1790 entradas
Las bombas se estallaron: ninguna entrada [¿incorrecto?]


Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Pedro, según el DRAE el verbo *derramar* se usa también como pronominal:


Saludos:

Tampoco puede, entonces, disparárseme un arma, pues no hay definición pronominal que _recoja la bala_...

_Se me disparó la pistola._

*disparar**.* (Del lat. _disparāre_).
* 1.     * tr. Dicho de una persona: Hacer que un arma despida su carga. _Disparar una flecha con el arco, una bala con el fusil._
* 2.     * tr. Dicho de un arma: Despedir su carga. U. t. c. intr. _Esta pistola no dispara bien._
* 3.     * tr. Arrojar o despedir con violencia algo. U. t. c. prnl.
* 4.     * tr. Hacer funcionar un disparador.
* 5.     * tr. En el fútbol y otros juegos, lanzar el balón con fuerza hacia la meta.
* 6.     * tr. coloq._ Cuba._ Pegar a una persona o animal. _Le disparó un golpe._
* 7.     * tr._ Méx._ *invitar*      (‖ pagar lo que otro consume).
* 8.     * intr. p. us. *disparatar.*
* 9.     * prnl. Dicho de lo que tiene movimiento natural o artificial: Partir o correr sin dirección y precipitadamente. _Dispararse un caballo, un reloj._ En América, u. c. intr.
* 10.     * prnl. Dirigirse precipitadamente hacia un objeto.
* 11.     * prnl. Hablar u obrar con extraordinaria violencia y, por lo común, sin razón.
* 12.     * prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Crecer, incrementarse inmoderadamente. _Dispararse los precios, la violencia.

DRAE
_
Un saludo.

Pedro


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Saludos:
> 
> Tampoco puede, entonces, disparárseme un arma, pues no hay definición pronominal que _recoja la bala_...
> 
> _Se me disparó la pistola._
> 
> *disparar**.* (Del lat. _disparāre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Dicho de una persona: Hacer que un arma despida su carga. _Disparar una flecha con el arco, una bala con el fusil._
> * 2.     * tr. Dicho de un arma: Despedir su carga. U. t. c. intr. _Esta pistola no dispara bien._
> * 3.     * tr. Arrojar o despedir con violencia algo. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 4.     * tr. Hacer funcionar un disparador.
> * 5.     * tr. En el fútbol y otros juegos, lanzar el balón con fuerza hacia la meta.
> * 6.     * tr. coloq._ Cuba._ Pegar a una persona o animal. _Le disparó un golpe._
> * 7.     * tr._ Méx._ *invitar*      (‖ pagar lo que otro consume).
> * 8.     * intr. p. us. *disparatar.*
> * 9.     * prnl. Dicho de lo que tiene movimiento natural o artificial: Partir o correr sin dirección y precipitadamente. _Dispararse un caballo, un reloj._ En América, u. c. intr.
> * 10.     * prnl. Dirigirse precipitadamente hacia un objeto.
> * 11.     * prnl. Hablar u obrar con extraordinaria violencia y, por lo común, sin razón.
> * 12.     * prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Crecer, incrementarse inmoderadamente. _Dispararse los precios, la violencia.
> 
> DRAE_



Pedro, a ver si entiendo tu argumento.. En tu ejemplo -- no es un ejemplo de 'dispararse' sino de _disparar_ en 'se accidental'. Coincido contigo en que sí hay varias definiciones para el uso pronominal de 'disparar'. En eso -- Pitt no tiene la razón. Pero para mí tu ejemplo no demuestra un uso de 'dispararse'. Solo las definiciones #9-12 son 'dispararse'. Y «Se me disparó la pistola.» no cuadra con ninguna de las definiciones 9-12. ¿Hay algo que se me escape?

Creo que hemos concluido que, (para los propósitos de una nomenclatura adecuada y "cuadrada"(?) con la RAE) los usos de SE Accidental, Impersonal, Pasiva e Intransitivo -- no son usos de 'un *verbo pronominal*' que se puede escribir con 'se' adjuntado. Porque verbos pronominales deben poder usarse con todas personas me, te, se, etc.. Y los cuatro usos mencionados no pueden y solo aparecen con 'se'. ¿De acuerdo?

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pedro, a ver si entiendo tu argumento... En Tu ejemplo -- no es un ejemplo de 'dispararse' sino de _disparar_ en/con 'se accidental'. Coincido contigo en que sí _que_ hay varias definiciones para el uso pronominal de 'disparar'. En eso -- Pitt no tiene la razón/no le doy la razón a Pitt. Pero para mí tu ejemplo no demuestra un uso de 'dispararse'. Solo las definiciones #9-12 son 'dispararse'. Y «Se me disparó la pistola.» no cuadra con ninguna de las definiciones 9-12. ¿Hay algo que se me escape?
> 
> Creo que hemos concluido que, (para los propósitos de una nomenclatura adecuada y "cuadrada"(?)/que cuadra con la de la RAE) los usos de SE Accidental, Impersonal, Pasiva/pasivo e Intransitivo -- no son usos/ejemplos de 'un *verbo pronominal*' que se puede escribir con 'se' adjuntado/adjunto. Porque los verbos pronominales se deben poder usar con todas personas me, te, se, etc.. Y los cuatro usos mencionados no pueden y solo aparecen con 'se'. ¿_Estás_ De acuerdo?


Si a lo que yo voy es a que:

_Se dispara el arma,_

puede tener valor pasivo-impersonal y/o _accidental_, dependiendo del contexto. Por eso me resultaba curioso que Pitt admitiera: _La botella se *me*_ _estalló_, pero no: _La botella se estalló_. Soy de la opinión de que o bien admites las dos como válidas o no admites ninguna.

Un saludo compis.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Si a lo que yo voy es a que:
> 
> _Se dispara el arma,_
> 
> puede tener valor pasivo-impersonal y/o _accidental_, dependiendo del contexto. Por eso me resultaba curioso que Pitt admitiera: _La botella se *me*_ _reventó_, pero no: _La botella se reventó_. Soy de la opinión de que o bien admites las dos como válidas o no admites ninguna.
> 
> Un saludo compis.
> 
> Pedro.



Pero el problema es que no son iguales sintácticamente. Y por eso podríamos admitir el uno sin el otro. Pero creo que las dos son correctas, aunque no son 'dispararse'.
_
Se dispara el arma_ -- no es 'dispararse' (Es SE Pasiva = el arma es disparada por alguien no conocido, o, SE Intransitivador = el arma se dispara por alguna causa no conocida)
_ Se me disparó el arma _-- no es 'dispararse' (Es SE Accidental = Yo disparé el arma sin querer, o, el arma se disparó por alguna causa no conocida y me importó o estuve allí cuando pasó o "fue mi arma??")

Creo que Pitt decía que la RAE no lista una definición pronominal para 'disparar' con el sentido de "un arma siendo disparada".  Por eso -- el 'se' en "se disparó el arma" y "se me disparó el arma" son simplemente marcas -- y no parte del verbo pronominal 'dispararse'. ¿Estarías de acuerdo?


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Por eso me resultaba curioso que Pitt admitiera: _La botella se *me*_ _reventó_, pero no: _La botella se reventó_.


 
Pedro, para mí las dos construcciones son correctas, ya que *reventar* y *romper* se usan también como verbos pronominales:

La botella se *reventó *> La botella se me reventó.
La botella se *rompió* > La botella se me rompió.

Hasta ahí, ¿estás de acuerdo?

Pero en mi opinión el verbo *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (al menos según el DRAE y el diccionario Salamanca). Por eso creo, que estas construcciones son incorrectas:
La botella se estalló > La botella se me estalló.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## hosec

Hola, _*se*_-ñores (ya, ya sé que el chiste es pésimo: no doy pa más):

Por más que leo que las referencias a "estallar" usado con "se", no consigo verlo como un uso natural: me rechina muchísimo. Jamás he usado, ni -estoy seguro- he oído usar, el verbo "estallar" con un _*se*_ que no sea impersonal-pasivo (o, rizando el rizo, reflexivo-recíproco, pero entraríamos en el espacio de la ciencia ficción).

_*La botella se estalló_ o *_la botella se me estalló _son expresiones que jamás utilizaría (para ello tenemos otros verbos: romperse, reventarse...) sin un valor impersonal.

Pero no me preguntéis ahora por qué: estoy demasiado espeso (ejemplo evidente es el _chiste_ del principio).

Salud.


----------



## Jeromed

hosec said:


> Pero no me preguntéis ahora por qué: estoy demasiado _espeso_ (ejemplo evidente es el _chiste_ del principio).
> Salud.


 
¿No será más bien _se-peso_?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pero en mi opinión el verbo *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (al menos según el DRAE y el diccionario Salamanca). Por eso creo, que estas construcciones son incorrectas:
> La botella se estalló > La botella se me estalló



Pitt -- opino que tienes perfecta razón en cuanto a que no existe 'estallarse' con el sentido de 'romperse'. Pero el problema es que tus ejemplos 'no' son la comprobación. Tus ejemplos pueden ser 'se pasiva/impersonal' o 'se pasiva' + dativo de posesión. Así que esas oraciones sí son correctas -- pero simplemente no son ejemplos de 'estallarse'.

Grant


----------



## hosec

Jeromed said:


> ¿No será más bien _se-peso_?


 

_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *_ Me lo tengo merecido


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt -- opino que tienes perfecta razón en cuanto a que no existe 'estallarse' con el sentido de 'romperse'. Pero el problema es que tus ejemplos 'no' son la comprobación. Tus ejemplos pueden ser 'se pasiva/impersonal' o 'se pasiva' + dativo de posesión. Así que esas oraciones sí son correctas -- pero simplemente no son ejemplos de 'estallarse'.
> 
> Grant


 
Verbos inacusativos de *causa interna* como florecer, estallar no utilizan el 'se' reflexivo. 
Desde el punto de vista *sintáctico-morfológico*, lo más relevante es que los verbos de cambio de stado que *denotan eventualidades de causa interna no se construyen con el pronombre clítico se:* 
(29)
**El cristal se estalló/*El rosal se floreció/*La leche se hirvió/*El bosque se ardió.*

El cristal estalló = correcto
El rosal floreció = correcto
La leche hirvió = correcto
El bosque ardió = correcto

Ivy29


----------



## Prometo

*GRANT,*_

Se accidental is a very Spanish way of saying 'you' did something accidentally but shifting the blame to the 'thing'. I would guess, in the mind of a native spanish speaker, he or she wouldn't in effect consider themselves the 'doer' of the deed in 'se me perdieron las llaves'. This is a very interesting thing to consider. But when one's keys are lost -- the 'owner' is the one who 'lost the keys'. So 'they are actually' responsible. 
...
But in both: Perdí mis llaves. -and- Se me perdieron las llaves -- isn't it safe to say that "yo" las perdí.? If not -- then I've been taught very badly._*

Spanish grammar is ok to sudy Spanish.

Translation to English takes an understanding of English not present in the Gramáticas.

*_"Se me perdieron las llaves"_[and, interestingly, there are linguistic areas where you can find _"Me se perdieron las llaves"_] is equivalent to:*

I suffered the loss of my keys, My keys became lost, The keys were lost to me, I lost my keys, "the keys got lost on me", etc.

*(The* me* here adds a personal dimension to the tragedy. This happened to *me*.)
To translate* I accidentally lost my keys* you would need to add *accidentalmente.

~

*When keys are lost, who actually lost them is usually immaterial.  If it isn't, say when a couple happens to be engaged in a quarrel and are accusing each other of the disappearence, then the sentence would have to address issues of culpability.

To lose a set of keys, on the other hand, is not abnormal; keys do get lost.  It happens to virtually everybody.

_Perdí las llaves_ seems to have a bit more of jáccuse in it, since it might be "I" who misplaced the keys... though even here *the keys are lost *translates just fine...

Of course there are other ways you might see* perdí:

The manager says to the car salesman:
Take the customer's trade-in keys and "lose" them... that way he can't go home till he signs an agreement to buy...
The salesperson comes back later and tells the manager:
Yo perdí las llaves, ya las perdí... I lost the keys, boss..

~

*I think some of your initial questions about SE relate more to a situation like SE ROMPIÓ instead of LO ROMPÌ... passing the blame

These other statements (in reference to personal effects and private possessions) do not have SE in them in order to point fingers... 

*Se me acabó la gasolina *... the issue is not about what a dork i am to run out of gas but that "MY PRECIOUS SUPPLY OF PETROL HAS DWINDLED DOWN TO NOTHING"...

This thread gives _grammar school_ new meaning


----------



## hosec

**El cristal se estalló/*El rosal se floreció/*La leche se hirvió/*El bosque se ardió.*


Deberías haber entrado bastante antes, Ivy29. Creo que tu estupenda aportación cierra (o debería cerrar) el capítulo de "*se estalla" de manera definitiva. 

(Si fuera posible que dieras la referencia, creo que no sería yo el único que te estaría agradecido).

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Pedro, para mí las dos construcciones son correctas, ya que *reventar* y *romper* se usan también como verbos pronominales:
> 
> La botella se *reventó *> La botella se me reventó.
> La botella se *rompió* > La botella se me rompió.
> 
> Hasta ahí, ¿estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pero en mi opinión el verbo *estallar* no se usa como verbo pronominal (al menos según el DRAE y el diccionario Salamanca). Por eso creo, que estas construcciones son incorrectas:
> La botella se estalló > La botella se me estalló.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Perdona Pitt:

Me confundí. Quería decir que, desde mi punto de vista, no se puede admitir _se me estalló _y no _se estalló_. Pero se me cruzaron los cables y puse mi ejemplo con reventar...

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt -- opino que tienes perfecta razón en cuanto a que no existe 'estallarse' con el sentido de 'romperse'. Pero el problema es que tus ejemplos 'no' son la comprobación. Tus ejemplos pueden ser 'se pasiva/impersonal' o 'se pasiva' + dativo de posesión. Así que esas oraciones sí son correctas -- pero simplemente no son ejemplos de 'estallarse'.


No Grant. Date cuenta de que estallar es intransitivo, no puede formar pasiva con SE.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ivy29 said:


> Verbos inacusativos de *causa interna* como florecer, estallar no utilizan el 'se' reflexivo.
> Desde el punto de vista *sintáctico-morfológico*, lo más relevante es que los verbos de cambio de stado que *denotan eventualidades de causa interna no se construyen con el pronombre clítico se:*
> (29)
> **El cristal se estalló/*El rosal se floreció/*La leche se hirvió/*El bosque se ardió.*
> 
> El cristal estalló = correcto
> El rosal floreció = correcto
> La leche hirvió = correcto
> El bosque ardió = correcto
> 
> Ivy29


Sí Ivy. Tienes razón. Era cuestión de tiempo que una fuente desaprobara su uso. Pero en España, al menos, es de uso coloquial este _estallarse_. 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No Grant. Date cuenta de que estallar es intransitivo, no puede formar pasiva con SE.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Ah vale... Gracias por la corrección. Entonces -- Pitt tiene la razón. 'Estallar' no puede aparecer con 'se' y ser correcta. No hay verbo 'estallarse'.


----------



## Ivy29

Prometo said:


> *GRANT,*
> 
> _Se accidental is a very Spanish way of saying 'you' did something accidentally but shifting the blame to the 'thing'. I would guess, in the mind of a native spanish speaker, he or she wouldn't in effect consider themselves the 'doer' of the deed in 'se me perdieron las llaves'. This is a very interesting thing to consider. But when one's keys are lost -- the 'owner' is the one who 'lost the keys'. So 'they are actually' responsible. _
> _..._
> _But in both: Perdí mis llaves. -and- Se me perdieron las llaves -- isn't it safe to say that "yo" las perdí.? If not -- then I've been taught very badly._
> 
> *Spanish grammar is ok to sudy Spanish.*
> 
> *Translation to English takes an understanding of English not present in the Gramáticas.*
> 
> _"Se me perdieron las llaves"_[and, interestingly, there are linguistic areas where you can find _"Me se perdieron las llaves"_] is equivalent to:
> 
> *I suffered the loss of my keys, My keys became lost, The keys were lost to me, I lost my keys, "the keys got lost on me", etc.*
> 
> (The* me* here adds a personal dimension to the tragedy. This happened to *me*.)
> To translate* I accidentally lost my keys* you would need to add *accidentalmente.*
> 
> *~*
> 
> When keys are lost, who actually lost them is usually immaterial. If it isn't, say when a couple happens to be engaged in a quarrel and are accusing each other of the disappearence, then the sentence would have to address issues of culpability.
> 
> To lose a set of keys, on the other hand, is not abnormal; keys do get lost. It happens to virtually everybody.
> 
> _Perdí las llaves_ seems to have a bit more of jáccuse in it, since it might be "I" who misplaced the keys... though even here *the keys are lost *translates just fine...
> 
> Of course there are other ways you might see* perdí:*
> 
> *The manager says to the car salesman:*
> *Take the customer's trade-in keys and "lose" them... that way he can't go home till he signs an agreement to buy...*
> *The salesperson comes back later and tells the manager:*
> *Yo perdí las llaves, ya las perdí... I lost the keys, boss..*
> 
> *~*
> 
> I think some of your initial questions about SE relate more to a situation like SE ROMPIÓ instead of LO ROMPÌ... passing the blame
> 
> These other statements (in reference to personal effects and private possessions) do not have SE in them in order to point fingers...
> 
> *Se me acabó la gasolina *... the issue is not about what a dork i am to run out of gas but that "MY PRECIOUS SUPPLY OF PETROL HAS DWINDLED DOWN TO NOTHING"...
> 
> This thread gives _grammar school_ new meaning


 
*Se perdieron las llaves*, este 'se' corresponde a un *'se'* reflexivo *'desfuncionalizado'* Leonardo Gómez Torrego, y morfema de un *verbo pronominal* (*perderse*), y es además *inacusativo* de cambio de estado o ubicación ( perderse) y el sujeto *inanimado* ( *llaves* es sujeto sintáctico (tema o paciente) y objeto nocional). El ejemplo arriba, se perdieron las llaves es clasificado como NON-FAULT 'se' pero su real función es de morfema de verbo pronominal (perderse). Se utiliza el complemento indirecto ( *me*) para definir el sujeto de esta construcción IMPERSONAL.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí Ivy. Tienes razón. Era cuestión de tiempo que una fuente desaprobara su uso. Pero en España, al menos, es de uso coloquial este _estallarse_.
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 
Tal vez por el uso de 'se' con significado de completar/fin completo pero no como *reflexivo pronominal.*

se estalló la botella de coca-cola en la nevera ( indicando que se estalló toda, en su totalidad (completion).

Ivy29


----------



## Ynez

hosec, ¿tú usas el verbo "estallar" para un vaso o botella?


----------



## Jeromed

Ynez said:


> hosec, ¿tú usas el verbo "estallar" para un vaso o botella?


 
Aunque no sea Hosec, te respondo:

- Un vaso se quiebra o se rompe.
- Una botella se quiebra, se rompe, o se revienta (si la metes tapada y llena de líquido en el congelador)


----------



## Ynez

Es que esa es la duda que tengo. Ya vi que parece ser incorrecto, pero por la forma de decirlo hosec, a mí me pareció que él ni siquiera usaría ese verbo. A ver qué cuenta.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> Es que esa es la duda que tengo. Ya vi que parece ser incorrecto, pero por la forma de decirlo hosec, a mí me pareció que él ni siquiera usaría ese verbo. A ver qué cuenta.


Hola Ynez:

Si meto una botella de cerveza en el congelador para que se enfríe antes y se me olvida allí , le diría a mis colegas: Se nos ha estallado la botella, chavales... ¡Me ca&%/$·&/! Nunca diría: Nos ha estallado la botella. Podría usar reventar, pero para este caso en concreto en mi mente, la botella, estalla. ¿Tú cómo lo ves?

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ynez

Yo el que utilizo es "estallarse" como ya comenté, pero es solo para estas cosas caseras de vasos, botellas y tal, y realmente la teoría sobre qué es lo auténticamente correcto en este caso no la sé.

Había comentado que creo que es correcto "el vaso estalló", pero resulta muy fuerte, "estallar" parece que está más en mi mente para bombas, guerra...

Pero como a hosec le suena tan mal, he pensado que quizás él dice "el vaso se ha roto" o algo así.


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro:
En esos momentos, cuando '_se te estalla'_ una botella, lo último que vas a pensar es que _estalla_ no se puede usar como pronominal--aunque (casi?) todos lo usemos.


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> Aunque no sea Hosec, te respondo:
> 
> - Un vaso se quiebra o se rompe.
> - Una botella se quiebra, se rompe, o se revienta (si la metes tapada y llena de líquido en el congelador)


 
Cuando tiene 'gas' se estalla en el congelador *en mil* pedazos.

Ivy29


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> Cuando tiene 'gas' se estalla en el congelador *en mil* pedazos.
> Ivy29


 
_¿*Se* estalla_? 
¡Debes de tener un congelador muy potente! A mí siempre se me han 'rajado' o 'reventado' y nada más. Me encantaría ver lo de los _mil pedazos_.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Se perdieron las llaves*, este 'se' corresponde a un *'se'* reflexivo *'desfuncionalizado'* Leonardo Gómez Torrego, y morfema de un *verbo pronominal* (*perderse*)



The DRAE doesn't allow 'perderse' with the meaning 'no hallar algo que uno poseía' -- So in 'se perdieron las llaves' the verb is 'perder' and not 'perderse' -- according to the DRAE. The SE cannot be both morpheme of a pronominal and a marker of passive at the same time according to my grammars.

Grant


----------



## Prometo

*Estimada Ivy29,*_*

Se perdieron las llaves*, este 'se' corresponde a un *'se'* reflexivo *'desfuncionalizado'* Leonardo Gómez Torrego, y morfema de un *verbo pronominal**perderse*), y es además *inacusativo* de cambio de estado o ubicación ( perderse) y el sujeto *inanimado* ( *llaves* es sujeto sintáctico (tema o paciente) y objeto nocional). El ejemplo arriba, se perdieron las llaves es clasificado como NON-FAULT 'se' pero su real función es de morfema de verbo pronominal (perderse). Se utiliza el complemento indirecto ( *me*) para definir el sujeto de esta construcción IMPERSONAL_ (.

En el mundo esotérico de los que viven adentro de las abstracciones de la gramática se ventilan un buen número de definiciones técnicas y explicaciones ajustadas a modelos obligados por la necesidad de encorralar a los fenómenos linguísticos para dotarles a ellos -- mediante dichas explicaciones y definiciones del género -- un semblante de claridad o facilidad de comprensión.

Desgraciadamente, la lengua viva, conducida por la enigmática mente humana, no siempre se sienta en el banquillo mientras que los gramáticos corren por el laboratorio disparando dispositivos y sonriendo, maniáticamente satisfechos.

Así es el caso de la oración a la que Vd. se refiere.  Si Gómez Torrego, o un borrego de goma, le enseñaron a Vd. que se trata de una situación IMPERSONAL, entonces esos individuos carecen de un buen matrimonio con la mentalidad castellana.

Desde el mismísimo momento cuando aparece en la boca el vocablo ME, _(para definir el sujeto) _ya se entera el escucha que este asunto es muy PERSONAL (en la vida real de los que chupan huesos de pollo con ruido, a lo cro-magnon, la mayoría) ya que el desmemoriado que perdió las llaves principalmente está pensando: A MÌ, A MÌ


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> The indirect pronoun may mean:
> 
> *The owner of the object:* Se me ha estropeado el reloj.
> *Who's the action's involuntary doer:* Perdona, se me ha olvidado tu nombre.
> *Who is the one who undergoes the action's consequences:* Con tanto sol se me ha quemado la cara. Has inclinado la mesa y se me ha derramado el café encima.
> Whenever you say: _Se me han perdido las llaves_, 99.99% of people are going to understand that no one but you lost your keys: It's a question of common sense and context. However, this meaning is not intrinsically binded to the non-fault pronoun (was it called non-fault? --shrug--). For example:
> 
> -¿Qué te pasa? ¿Qué buscas como loco?
> -Me habéis cambiado todo de sitio y se me han perdido las llaves...
> 
> *I would write : ... y se han perdido las llaves ( without 'me')*
> *It is an unaccusative construction with 'llaves' as subject and notional object*
> 
> 1st and 3rd meanings are here predominant.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.


 

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Prometo said:


> *Estimada Ivy29,*
> 
> _*Se perdieron las llaves*, este 'se' corresponde a un *'se'* reflexivo *'desfuncionalizado'* Leonardo Gómez Torrego, y morfema de un *verbo pronominal**perderse*), y es además *inacusativo* de cambio de estado o ubicación ( perderse) y el sujeto *inanimado* ( *llaves* es sujeto sintáctico (tema o paciente) y objeto nocional). El ejemplo arriba, se perdieron las llaves es clasificado como NON-FAULT 'se' pero su real función es de morfema de verbo pronominal (perderse). Se utiliza el complemento indirecto ( *me*) para definir el sujeto de esta construcción IMPERSONAL_ (.
> 
> En el mundo esotérico de los que viven adentro de las abstracciones de la gramática se ventilan un buen número de definiciones técnicas y explicaciones ajustadas a modelos obligados por la necesidad de encorralar a los fenómenos linguísticos para dotarles a ellos -- mediante dichas explicaciones y definiciones del género -- un semblante de claridad o facilidad de comprensión.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, la lengua viva, conducida por la enigmática mente humana, no siempre se sienta en el banquillo mientras que los gramáticos corren por el laboratorio disparando dispositivos y sonriendo, maniáticamente satisfechos.
> 
> Así es el caso de la oración a la que Vd. se refiere. Si Gómez Torrego, o un borrego de goma, le enseñaron a Vd. que se trata de una situación IMPERSONAL, entonces esos individuos carecen de un buen matrimonio con la mentalidad castellana.
> 
> Desde el mismísimo momento cuando aparece en la boca el vocablo ME, _(para definir el sujeto) _ya se entera el escucha que este asunto es muy PERSONAL (en la vida real de los que chupan huesos de pollo con ruido, a lo cro-magnon, la mayoría) ya que el desmemoriado que perdió las llaves principalmente está pensando: A MÌ, A MÌ


 
*Se perdieron las llaves* ( unaccusative construction) it has an impersonal ( semantic) connotation of absence of the agent/cause, not a syntactic impersonal construction that is with animated CD: *se respeta a los ancianos (CD) third singular ( SE RESPETA).*

*SE ME perdieron las llaves ( 'me' sort out the person who lost the keys.*

*This is what I wrote or tried to explain in my previous post.*

*Ivy29*


----------

